# 2nd tri and beyond Due Jul/Aug/Sep 2018



## MKaykes

Starting the thread to move on from our first trimester chat to stick together through our babies' arrival!

*DUE DATES*
Alligator: July 11
lilmisscaviar: July 22
jenniferannex: July 28
Kimmyxo: Aug 4
AngelaALA: Aug 9
Starlight32: Aug 12
Mapha2: Aug 14
MKaykes: Aug 16
Ask4joy: Aug 21
homegrown21: Sep 7


----------



## Bee Bee

Here I am! :D


----------



## Alligator

Hellooo!!! Excited to keep up with you all <3


----------



## AngelaALA

Im here guys xx Ive subscribed to the thread xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Mkaykes you should do a running thread at start with all our due dates on it xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Here! :hi:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

AngelaALA said:


> Mkaykes you should do a running thread at start with all our due dates on it xx

Love this idea! Mine is July 22nd xx


----------



## Bee Bee

AngelaALA said:


> Mkaykes you should do a running thread at start with all our due dates on it xx

Mine is Sept 25th! :)


----------



## Alligator

July 11 due date here!


----------



## MKaykes

Updated with due dates so far, if others add, remind me to update the initial post with dates!

Angela - am I right with Aug 9 for you? Just went with the fact that I'm 12 weeks today and you are 13 weeks :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Yes MKaykes its 9th August xx


----------



## AngelaALA

So how is everyone feeling xx

I had a big clear out of my wardrobe the other day and Im well and truly in my maternity clothes it feels good to feel comfy again and less constricted xx

Also yesterday was crazy felt like my body decided to give me one last blow whilst moving out of the 1st tri my MS went into overdrive virtually all day felt rancid but seems to be okay today xx


----------



## Alligator

Angela I had a day like that this week, monday I was violently sick brushing my teeth and felt awful most of the day. Only lasted that one day! So strange.

Im feeling good! Starting to love my little bump although now its very noticeable sleeping on my belly so I dont think i can do that anymore. Felt a couple kicks now! And movement. So cool. Anatomy scan in 18 days!!! 

Oh and Im 100% in maternity clothes, no shame! Ive also spent way too much money buying them.


----------



## jenniferannex

I completely forgot about the first tri group :dohh: can I come in? I will remember the second tri group! :D Im due number 3 on the 28th July. I already know Ang from the Aug thread :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I was just thinking today how I need maternity clothes. I have some somewhere... just need to find them. My jeans are getting way too uncomfortable now, even though I'm wearing 4 sizes larger than my pre-pregnancy size.

I was off Diclegis for a few days but then today I had an off day so I had to take it. Stomach just feels too unsettled. I'm really hoping that the MS goes away for good soon and doesn't last until 20 weeks like in my last pregnancy :wacko:

In exciting news DH felt the baby kick today! So happy about that :)

I'm going to try to get booked in for a private scan some time in the next couple weeks :happydance:


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey Jen welcome this is our 2nd tri and beyond group as it saves us from constantly making new ones and anyone is welcome xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Oh god guys Im so jelous I cant wait to feel the baby kick now and then I feel little flutters I think bit I just cant wait to feel real movement x

Ive also started feeling aches in my hips any1 else getting that x

Guys dobt get me started on maternity stuff Ive bought a load already and got another two shopping carts full on two clothes sites ready to go gor next pay day lol xx

Is anyone else buying baby stuff yet Ive literally gone crazy and already got all sorts I haven't bought baby clothes yet but everything else its like I cant stop lol xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Im actually feeling pretty good body wise no aches or anything which Im quite surprised at! Probably jinxed it now though! 

Ive bought a few bits of maternity clothes, I love the tops I think theyre really flattering :haha:


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm cautious about buying too many clothes Ive tried to stick to stuff that will be fine to wear through spring and summer as thats when I'll be my biggest xx


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, I'm 13+5 due August.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Yes Angela I've been feeling the ache in my hips too, especially after being on my feet for a while. I had SPD in my last two pregnancies. Really hoping it doesn't happen again :(

It is now official... I have a private scan booked for February 10th :) So excited to see the lil bean and hopefully find out gender! We found out gender with DD2 at a private scan at 15 weeks and with DS2 at 14 weeks.


----------



## Kimmyxo

Hello, im due August 4th 2018. Im new to this forum and would love to follow this thread. Currently 14wks ;)

xo, Kimmy <3


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi mapha2 and Kimmy welcome, have you had your 12wk scans yet x how have you found pregnancy so far whats your pregnancy journey and is this your first or how many children you got xx

Caviar your making me want to book a private scan to find out the gender early but Im holding out for now xx we should post our scan pics and let the others guess the sex first before revealing xx


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies! Found the thread! 

Im 11+6 today and week 11 has been rough! I havent actually thrown up since I had the stomach flu at 6 weeks but if I dont snack constantly I feel so ill! Its worse in the evenings. Hoping 2nd tri brings some relief!

Had my last appt with my RE last week - baby girl is looking like a BABY! Im in love! First appt with my OB is Feb. 28 so I have a little waiting to do. Not sure if Ill get an ultrasound at that appt?
 



Attached Files:







866F3A21-B13C-42FA-8F3A-E2D9DDB7A8C9.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kimmyxo

AngelaALA said:


> Hi mapha2 and Kimmy welcome, have you had your 12wk scans yet x how have you found pregnancy so far whats your pregnancy journey and is this your first or how many children you got xx
> 
> Caviar your making me want to book a private scan to find out the gender early but Im holding out for now xx we should post our scan pics and let the others guess the sex first before revealing xx


Hello Angela and everyone else,

Pregnancy so far for me has been a little rough. Im unable to take prenatals because every brand I tried so far has been making me sick to the point im unable to do anything but lie in bed all day. The morning/ all day sickness I have been experiencing is no joke but now that im now in the 2nd trimester it has become way more bearable and actually almost non existent. 

I got my 12 week scan about a week ago and im just waiting for the results. Im new to this forum and im figuring now how to navigate everything and upload photos. I too am very anxious on finding out the gender and my ob is really trying to force me to wait til im atleast 18wks which is a little nerve wrecking :nope:


----------



## jenniferannex

ask4joy lovely scan pic :cloud9:

Kimmy i hope your sickness wears off soon! You can always book a private gender scan if you wanted to find out sooner :D 

AFM Im feeling really good at the moment, no aches or pains like i have had with my previous pregnancies which I'm really surprised about. Although i don't want to jinx it! I have my gender scan on Friday and i cant wait! We aren't finding out there and then though which is going to be so hard!!! We are getting a confetti cannon and letting our daughters pull it when they're home so we will all find out together!


----------



## Alligator

Welcome to all the new ladies...excited to keep in touch as our pregnancies progress!

Caviar I feel the same hip pain...I used to be a runner (well I always like to try and run in the summers but probably not this summer, 5-10ks, just to get outside) and the hip pain is similar to that feeling I get after a run, or if I don't stretch my hips enough, hip flexor pain. Not so much a pain but an ache...assuming it's everything stretching out and accommodating more weight (I think I get a tiny bit bigger everyday). But I'm afraid for when I'm really big...I already sound like an old lady getting out of bed or getting up off the couch or bending down...grunts and groans lol.


----------



## AngelaALA

Ask thats an amazing scan photo love it and hopefully MS goes away soon xx

Kimm sorry MS was awful for you did you get a scan photo done the results your waiting for was that the disability test results for downsyndrome etc..

Jenn that is an amazing idea I love it cant wait for you to tell us how it all went xx

Alligator your post made me smile as you described me to a tea too lol xx


So I went for a reading today I dont know whether I believe in that stuff but it was bought for me as a xmas gift so I went for it she said she see's a little girl by my side and she's my child that I'll have 2 children close together but my first will be a girl xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Im very excited! 

When do you find out again Angela?


----------



## AngelaALA

Well Ive held off paying for a private gender scan up to now so my actual scan is 20th March but its so long away I may go and find out earlier not sure yet xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahhh! Im sure it will soon come round. Although I just cant even wait until then :haha:


----------



## Ask4joy

I stopped PIO injections and estrogen yesterday @ 12 weeks. Im having mild dull aching in my uterus area today though I had a bit yesterday too. Trying not to freak out!


----------



## homegrown21

I'm almost in my 2nd tri, due September 7th with #2!


----------



## AngelaALA

Cheers Jenni but I know Im unsure yet if I can hold out yet but at the moment I want to as it will be my half way point and gives me something to look forward to x

Ask Im sure all is okay Ive been having dull aches and pains but been told Im at the stage where everything is stretching and moving around now making space so Im sure its nothing to worry about but if your concerned speak to your Dr keep us posted hun xx

Homegrown welcome and congratulations have you had your 12wk scan yet xx

Im finally officially in the 2nd tri yay go me x 14wks today Ive definitely got a baby bump now and sleeping is more uncomfortable so Im going to invest in a pregnancy pillow anyone got one or recommend a good one xx


----------



## Alligator

Second tri angela! So exciting! I hear you on sleeping uncomfortably. Im right there with you. A friend gave me a pillow wedge shes used but I think I need to invest in a pregnancy pillow as sleep is definitely more uncomfortable now with my growing bump!


----------



## jenniferannex

Thats a good way of seeing it Angela! Yay for making it to 2nd tri!! Wahoo!!

I used to have just a long pillow, like a big sausage! That used to help me as it went under my bump and then between my legs. I feel so lucky I'm not feeling uncomfortable just yet like i did with my previous 2 pregnancies. Im going to keep my fingers crossed this lasts as long as possible!! 

Hope you both manage to get a decent nights sleep! Mine aren't uncomfortable i just wake up for a wee all the time! :haha:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Ask4joy - It might just be the result of your body adjusting without the injections. I get some strong cramping every once in a while. I'd even describe it as painful sometimes. I've had it in previous pregnancies so I've just chalked it up to stretching.

Glad to have you here, Homegrown! :hi:

Welcome (officially) to the second trimester, Angela! I'm constantly subconsciously fighting with myself in my sleep. No matter how much I try to lay on my side all night, I always wake up either on my back or my belly. I'm typically a belly sleeper.

Only 2 more days until my scan! :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

Ooooo lilmiss yay how exciting!!! :happydance: I have my gender scan tomorrow! What do you think youre having? Surely its got to be a girl youve got a good pattern going :haha:


----------



## AngelaALA

Jenn and caviar goodluck with your scans x

Jenn thats what a pregnancy pillow is its a long sausage shape lol xx


----------



## jenniferannex

Oh I had no idea :haha: my husband works at dunelm and calls them by their proper name :haha:


----------



## AngelaALA

Jenni lol its okay Ive just bought one a 6ft one hopefully it will be here by next week Ill let you guys know how I get on with it xx Jenni has it helped you xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Scan tomorrow! As long as baby cooperates we will hopefully find out the gender of our tie breaker :happydance:


----------



## jenniferannex

Good luck lilmiss!!! :pink: :blue:

Scan went well yesterday, beautiful baby no.3 is another little GIRL :pink: :cloud9:

https://i63.tinypic.com/25k3or7.jpg


----------



## AngelaALA

Amazing Jen Im so made up for you team pink xx

Goodluck caviar cant wait to find out what your having xx

My scan is so so far away 39 days to be exact thats 5wks and 4 days away so so long xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Awe congrats Jennifer on team :pink:

I will be finding out in a couple of hours. Feeling a little anxious now that it is so close!

Angela I had to go for a scan at a private place (non-hospital) or else I wouldn't have had one either until March. They do cost though but they are so worth it! It may be something to look into if you don't want to wait and if there are any in your area. The earliest I've found out gender with my previous pregnancies was 14 weeks so you'd fall right in the time frame!


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you :D

Ive just noticed your signature! :blue: Congratulations on team blue! :cloud9:


----------



## AngelaALA

Caviar amazing news congrats on beibg team blue xx

Im still holding out at the moment till my w0wk scan to find out as that will symbolise my half way point and gives me something to look forward too only 38 dats to go lol xx


----------



## Ask4joy

Congrats Jennifer and caviar!

We got our fetal doppler yesterday and found baby&#8217;s heartbeat - such a beautiful sound! 

My SIL said she had some maternity clothes to give me (we are the same size)...she gave me 2 huge bags full of really nice stuff (easily worth $2000 or more)! Feeling very lucky!


----------



## Kimmyxo

Congrats Jennifer! I have an appointment this thursday which will make me 16 wks and if the baby is cooperating we will be able to find out! Im so anxious.

I have already had my 12 week scan and did genetic testing which my ob said I will have the results at my upcoming appointment. 

Also my ms has completely subsided now that im fully in the second trimester but im still not showing.. not even a little bit. I know its my first child but im a little concerned :/
 



Attached Files:







1F1E7333-04F1-4EF4-826D-23FA58332B3B.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Alligator

My gender scan (and general anatomy scan) is in just over a week, on the 20th, and I can't wait! Counting down the hours. My SIL wants us to do a reveal...we can do it that night (she'll coordinate cupcakes being made) and invite our parents/families for dinner and it will be pretty casual. But my scan is at 8am and honestly I don't know if I can wait until dinner. Especially because I booked that day off work so I'll just be wondering and anxious all day!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats on a successful scan, Kimmy and good luck for your results! I didn't start showing until rather late in my first pregnancy either and I had an almost 9 lb baby. I remember at 18 weeks right before my anatomy scan that I noticed I looked like I ate too much, didn't really have a true bump yet. It'll come, hun :hugs:

Gender reveal parties are so fun! I've always wanted to do one but most of my family live too far away. I understand though how it would complicate things for you, Alligator. Hopefully you'll be able to figure something out.


----------



## Alligator

I'm going to talk to DH and see what he wants to do. I also think maybe we find out ourselves and do something fun for our families that night? Is that weird?!


----------



## AngelaALA

Ask thats fantastic glad you found the HB and also amazing getting all that maternity clothing Ive had to buy everything which is grim Ive spent a fortune x

Kimm everybody is different so I wouldnt bother worrying about not ahowing yet enjoy it as Im showing already Ive had to buy maternity clothes but still have 2nd and 3rd tri to get through I could end up having to buy more another size up which is more money on top of maternity leave and buying all the baby stuff x ooohhh not long to wait till your scan you finding out the sex x

Alligator thats amazing and how lovely will it be to find out with everyone around you xx

I had my genetic tests back I am low risk which is good Ive been getting pains over the past week or so just hoping there growing pains and felt sick think Ive caught a bug x


----------



## MKaykes

Ahh, totally posted this on the wrong thread earlier today, so reposting here and edited the other one. 

My first tri laziness has taken on new levels that even posting on BnB has been too much, lol! I've been silently reading along.

Congrats on gender news lilmiss and Jennifer! 

Alli, I think of you and DH find out and them reveal to family in a fun way would be great! No one says you have to find out with all eyes on you!

Ask, I got free maternity clothes from a friend a couple years ago, finally pulled them out to sort through it. Tons of money saved! I'll have to buy 1-2 pairs of jeans and probably a couple dresses this summer, but otherwise I'm set, swimsuit and all! Not needing them yet, but wore a sweater last week, may as well embrace the bloat and let people think it's a baby bump &#128522;

Welcome to those of you who joined in the last week or so. I've updated due dates on the first post, if I'm missing anyone let me know!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Good to hear that your genetic testing came back low, Angela. I'm sorry to hear you've caught a bug :( Hope you feel better soon! It is hard enough being pregnant, let alone fighting off an illness.

Mkaykes completely understandable! I remember how tired I was those first few weeks heading into the second trimester. Thankfully I'm getting some energy back now, so there is light at the end of the tunnel, although there are still days when I can sleep a good 8 hours and still feel tired. Growing a baby is hard work.


----------



## Alligator

I still feel tired at the end of a work day! Less totally exhausted all day, mind you. But by the time I'm home from work, I could easily fall asleep on the couch at 7pm some nights.

Second tri is still 100% better than first tri, even with the annoying new symptoms (some residual morning nausea, heartburn, trouble sleeping, carpal tunnel in my right hand, stretchy RLP).


----------



## MKaykes

I've actually been feeling better then last few days. No nausea or vomiting since Sunday (yea!). Today, I even had enough energy to take the dog for a walk. It was the warmest it's been in 3 months, so I figured we should get out there! Fresh air was wonderful! 

Hope everyone has a great Valentine's Day! We're getting a heart shaped pizza, which I'm so hungry for right now!


----------



## AngelaALA

Alligator your nearly at the half way point which is amazing I cant wait to reach that point xx

Glad your all starting to feel better

Im 15 wks today only 5 wks till my scan feels still so far away xx

Hope you all had a great evening me and DH had a lovely one we had an M&S meal and cuddled up together on the sofa watching movies perfect for us spending the last valentines together as just a twosome xx

Is anyone else getting pains like little sharp pains its not all the time just every now and then been getting them for over a week now xx

I meet my midwife tomorrow she's showing me around the maternity wing at the hospital as Im not sure I want my baby there yet I'll ask her about these pains too xx


----------



## homegrown21

It's nice to read everyone's posts about genders and such! I go in for my NT scan in about a week, I always get so nervous. By the end of March we should be finding out what we're having! Can't wait for that! Still hasn't hit me yet that I'm pregnant again. The light at the end of tunnel for second trimester is so close!!


----------



## Alligator

It's crazy to think I'm almost halfway...the first 13 weeks felt like 100 years but it's truly flown by since then. 20w scan Tuesday, counting the days and hours at this point LOL.


----------



## AngelaALA

Mkaykes hope ur NT tests go well xx

Homegrown goodluck with yours too and my next scan when I can find out the sex isnt till end of March either which feels like an eternity away xx

Alligator its crazy I feel like my gid 15 wks already but at the same time its dragging so much the closer I get to 34 wks the better Ill feel as after that point I know baby can be born and be successful at survival xx Are you finding out the sex or staying team yellow xx


----------



## Kimmyxo

Yes I agree its really nice seeing everyone is finding out the gender. I had my 16wk check up today to seen if I can find out mine but the baby wouldnt stay still but my ob is 90% sure its a BOY :) it just wouldnt sit still long enough to capture a picture so she went ahead and scheduled my next appointment to get my anatomy scan where she said I should get my confimation then. Fingers crossed for a healthy baby and a boy :happydance: 

Angela, I have been getting dull pains here and there but mostly at night. I started to get a little worried but when I went in today the baby was up and moving and had a bpm of 138 so everything was fine.


----------



## AngelaALA

Amazing Kimm so happy for you and lets hope he'll stay still next time and you get 100% confirmation on the boy xx

Glad others are having pains I meet my midwife today so Im still going to bring it up with her xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Angela do you have a suspicion as to what your baby might be?


----------



## AngelaALA

Yes I think it might be a boy but whatever way Im happy so long as its healthy xx


----------



## Starlight32

I missed this! Can you add me? August 12.


----------



## MKaykes

Added you Starlight!

Ladies, this 2nd tri stuff is amazing! I'm only a few days in, but I feel great! I had such a productive day. Actually picked up my house, some clutter that's been there since New Year's, and even did my hair today, lol! People said I'd feel like a new person, and I'd hoped it was true! I'm still tired, and would nap of I had time, but can make it through, and the nausea seems to be gone


----------



## AngelaALA

Glad your feeling better MKaykes and 2nd tri is agreeing with you xx


----------



## Starlight32

I think I'm getting another cold. The one I had a few weeks ago was awful. I could barely cope. It was 'easy' to avoid colds when I was pregnant with my daughter- but this time around my daughter is picking up colds then I'm catching it from her. The children in her music class are so germy.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Mkaykes I'm glad you seem to be having a textbook second tri. It is so relieving not to be sick all the time. Mine unfortunately lasts well into the second tri. I only just started feeling better at 17 weeks and have finally been off Diclegis, which I was taking for MS, for four days now :happydance:

Starlight sorry to hear you and your DD haven't been well :( That's how it is in our family too. Once one child comes down with something, it isn't long until everyone else gets it. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## AngelaALA

Grim starlight really hope your cold passes quickly xx

Yay caviar on being MS free lets hope it keeps away for you xx


----------



## MKaykes

I was a little too excited and shouldn't have bragged about how awesome the 2nd tri was! Back to wanting to sleep all the time and puking! This puking is more acid reflux though I think. Trying some natural remedies for a few days and scheduled acupuncture for next week. I have my 16 week appt next Fri so if it isn't better maybe I'll ask for a script for something.


----------



## Alligator

Second tri for me is a lot better than first tri but I've thrown up the last two mornings! Annoying. Luckily just the once and then I feel fine (and once was just water and stomach acid, gross), but still...not a lot of fun. And I'm uncomfortable and getting poor sleep, but 10/10 I would take it over the misery of the first trimester.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm sorry Mkaykes. I hate when you think the nausea is over and then it suddenly strikes again. I had to take a tablet of Diclegis the other day because the nausea crept back during the night. So annoying to be in the swing stage.


----------



## Alligator

I'm still taking diclectin at night, and until today in the morning but I totally forgot today (oops!) and I've felt pretty good all day! So maybe I just need the nighttime one? Or maybe not at all (I still have a ton of tablets left so I might give it a week just taking one and then wean myself off that as well).


----------



## hellojello25

Second tri thus far has been better sick wise, but omfg my shoulders and back ACHE so bad! It's awful. I don't remember feeling uncomfortably until much further along with my son...it sucks lol.


----------



## Alligator

I'm starting to feel uncomfortable too, jello. Mostly if I sit/stand too long in one position. Or even lay down in one position...my back hurts as well, at the end of the day...I'm not used to being this front heavy!


----------



## Starlight32

My daughter and I are sick again. Ugh this is tough. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Starlight you poor thing... you just can't catch a break :( I hope it passes for you soon. I hate this time of the year because of all the bugs going around.

SPD has started for me already. I can't stand or sit very long without my lower back/hips starting to ache. My midwife told me at my last appointment that I have a "very roomy uterus" so I guess that's calling me big in a nice way :haha:


----------



## AngelaALA

Lol caviar that made me giggle but still a roomy uterus is a hood thing more room for baby to grow xx

Starlight sorry to hear your ill again hope your better soon x

Sorry to hear the rest of you are struggling Im the same uncomfirtable at night sleeping and get aching xx


----------



## homegrown21

Hi ladies!

Wanted to check in, finally entered my last week of my first trimester! I haven't "suffered" from all day sickness in almost a month and I'm so relieved for that! But my hormones have gladly taken it's place and bless my DH for putting up with me! 
I go Wednesday for my NT testing and to talk to my doctor so I'm a little nervous about that; I'll have to let you all know what my results are! The only thing that I'm worried is that I'm not showing yet, :cry: I think I was 4 months with my first when I started popping out. But all I have is a burrito belly that people mistaken for as my bump. So I avoid touching and just try to leave it be. I know everyone else is far more ahead than I, but did anyone deal with no baby bump?
I've about craved almost everything under the sun, but have been good and trying to keep majority of my meals healthy. But I definitely don't hold back if I want ice cream :happydance: 
It's ridiculous how many women I know personally that have announced their pregnancies since we found out; the tally went up to 7 yesterday! We still haven't announced it to everyone or as most would say, 'make it Facebook official.' For some reason to me, it just hasn't seemed right yet to tell everyone. It feels like something is telling me to hold off, it's weird to explain; I think after Wednesday I'll be ready to announce our news. 
I hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## hellojello25

Congrats homegrown!

Sorry to hear that you're not feeling well Starlight. Hope you get better soon!

My son is down with a cold, poor little guy. He's home with my grandmother today as he was running a fever. I hate when he's sick :(


----------



## Alligator

I've developed carpal tunnel in my hand! What a pain :( My right hand, of course. It's tingly and painful...ugh! Apparently a normal pregnancy complication. 

I can't remember if I told you all we're expecting a little girl!! <3 (baby brain, I probably did mention it lol). I feel her move often now...it's so special.


----------



## homegrown21

Alligator said:


> I've developed carpal tunnel in my hand! What a pain :( My right hand, of course. It's tingly and painful...ugh! Apparently a normal pregnancy complication.
> 
> I can't remember if I told you all we're expecting a little girl!! <3 (baby brain, I probably did mention it lol). I feel her move often now...it's so special.

a girl, nice, congrats! I have a feeling we're having the same, still have a ways to go on that though!


----------



## Alligator

I thought for sure until the day before our scan that baby was a boy haha. Oops! I am thrilled either way, of course. And now over the moon in love with our little princess.


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry to hear some of you guys are struggling still with pains and sickness xx

Home Im sure soon enough you will start showing just emjoy still getting wear out of your normal clothes for lomger xx Im same as you still havent made it facebook offical think I will after my 20wk scan something just keeps stopping me I think because its been such a long tome coming Im worried something might go wrong xx

Alligator thats awful about carpel tunnel hope it doesnt get too bad and does go away after pregnancy xx congrats on a baby girl so made up for you xx

I have my antenatal consultant today with Dr not sure what happens but we shall see and my 20wk scan is only 3 wks today away now I just cant believe I didnt cave and wont cave to get an early gender scan so excited to find out what Im having xx

I've bought more baby stuff this week cant help myself and this time I bought some neutral baby clothes couldnt help myself lol xx Im still getting tiredness cant remember the last time I actually slept right through guess that's my body preparing me for what is about to come sleepless nights lol xx Im still getting pains now and then Ill speak to the Dr about them today xx


----------



## Starlight32

I had a bit of carpel tunnel when pregnant with my daughter- it didn't last the entire time though!


----------



## MKaykes

Homegrown, I wouldn't worry about not showing yet. I'm 15+ weeks and my pre-pregnancy pants are loose on me! Haven't gained any weight and no noticeable bump. I have googled and talked to friends and some don't show until 18-20 weeks. Also, I have a long torso which can allow baby more room I guess. 

Angela, I'm planing on the 20w point for announcing too. All of our close friends and immediate family knows, but the only way I know to reach those I don't see regularly is social media, such a attaches concept sometimes! I want to do a picture with a board that says something along the lines: we've hoped and we've prayed and can finally say, our precious baby is on the way! 

Alligator, congrats on little girl news! sorry about the carpal tunnel, I forget that can come with pregnancy. 

AFM - we had an unexpected scan on Fri. Someone needed models to practice on, so wasn't the best, but another peak at baby! Seems to be measuring on point. Saw some movement and clear fingers which was cool.


----------



## Kimmyxo

Homegrown, you are not alone at all. Im going on 18 wks now and do not have a noticable belly at all. I have a slight pudge but im for sure not showing yet either which also left me a little concerned as well but everyone including my ob is assuring me that everything is ok and soemtimes it just takes a while to show.

Angela, I too havent announced officially on social media that im pregnant either. I think I may wait until later on down the line during my pregnacy to say anything publicly but my close family and coworkers all know because of my horrible ms I experienced in my first trimester it was hard to hide and also turning down alcohol around the holidays I think was a dead giveaway for a few people who are close to me.

I am anticipating my 20 wk scan only 2 weeks away. Im also very nervous but praying for the best.

Best wishes to everyone :dance:


----------



## Alligator

Starlight that's reassuring that it didn't last for you! I had a friend who had it so bad in both hands she was written off work...her hands were literally useless to her, she couldn't wash her own hair! So I am fearful of it getting worse. Its my right hand, and I'm right handed (of course) and typing at work/writing is already a bit tougher.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well my srandard appt at hospital wasn't a standard appointment Im going under dual care between my midwife and Dr at hospital about 12 yrs ago I had abnormal cells removed off my cervix they said back then they did something called a loop excursion something like that and could of taken a large chunk away which may have shortened my cervix which means I may not be able to carry full term and might have to have a stitch put in which they'll take out at 36 weeks but means I could go at any point when the stitch is taken out I'll know more at my 20 wk scan as they will also check the length of my cervix and to top it off I had another bleed yesterday which I havent had since leaving 1st tri Ive called hospital left a message just waiting for a call back xx


----------



## Alligator

Angela don't panic!!! It sounds like you had the LEEP procedure. I had this too, in 2015 (almost 3 years ago now). My doctor told me that it CAN cause cervix issues in pregnancy but more times than not, everything is fine, they just monitor your cervix a bit more.

I had my 20 scan last week and they did a transvaginal scan to check my cervix and it was 5cm and closed, they were pleased with that as it's quite good and well within normal! They told me that they'll likely monitor it as the pregnancy progresses but I wouldn't need any sort of stitch, as my cervix healed well.

I'm sorry for your bleed, that is very scary! I know it can be normal and many things can cause it. Take it easy mama.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Alligator well all was well this bleeding is something that I just have to put up with Ive got crevical erosion which is caused by pregnancy and quite common pregnancy sympton so they say the only thing that will cure it is having the baby then it should go away. The bleeding isn't effecting baby at all or causing any issues it's just an annoyance more than anything but with any bleeding Im still to call hospital and get it checked just to be on the safe side xx Well baby beautiful healthy and happy no issues at all baby also had legs completely spread wide open so we found out its a boy couldnt not see it it was waving it at us lol xx
 



Attached Files:







20180302_000424.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hellojello25

AngelaALA said:


> Thanks Alligator well all was well this bleeding is something that I just have to put up with Ive got crevical erosion which is caused by pregnancy and quite common pregnancy sympton so they say the only thing that will cure it is having the baby then it should go away. The bleeding isn't effecting baby at all or causing any issues it's just an annoyance more than anything but with any bleeding Im still to call hospital and get it checked just to be on the safe side xx Well baby beautiful healthy and happy no issues at all baby also had legs completely spread wide open so we found out its a boy couldnt not see it it was waving it at us lol xx

Congrats on finding out that the baby's a boy! That's so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Alligator

Aw what a sweet babe! Congrats on your son <3


----------



## Starlight32

Does anyone else have an anterior placenta?


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks guys and sorry starlight I dont xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

AngelaALA said:


> Thanks Alligator well all was well this bleeding is something that I just have to put up with Ive got crevical erosion which is caused by pregnancy and quite common pregnancy sympton so they say the only thing that will cure it is having the baby then it should go away. The bleeding isn't effecting baby at all or causing any issues it's just an annoyance more than anything but with any bleeding Im still to call hospital and get it checked just to be on the safe side xx Well baby beautiful healthy and happy no issues at all baby also had legs completely spread wide open so we found out its a boy couldnt not see it it was waving it at us lol xx

"Waving at us" :rofl:

Congrats on team :blue:

I never had a LEEP but I did have two D&Cs and had quite a bit of bleeding from my cervix during the pregnancy after my second D&C. I'm glad they're monitoring you. They never monitor my cervix despite knowing my past history, although I wish they would, not only because of the procedures I had done but there is a history of cervical incompetence in my family. My grandmother gave birth prematurely every time - she had four babies - and my cousin had to have a stitch put in her cervix to hold the baby in. Every time I asked if they'd check me for dilation in my last pregnancy (I was having signs of it) they refused. I really don't want to go into premature labour again.


----------



## AngelaALA

Caviar did you go into early labour on your last pregnancy Id tell them again this time see what they say xx


----------



## Alligator

I have an anterior placenta, Starlight :)


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm 17+4 today and finally felt the baby move not like butterflies but like something is physically moving around inside me its crazy but I love it xx


----------



## Alligator

Aww angela I love that feeling! Despite my anterior placenta I felt baby for sure at about 17/18 weeks, small movements and I wasn't 100% but now looking back I know it was baby. We found out at our scan that she's SUPER active so it makes sense. I now feel her often, DH still can't really feel from the outside (minus once or twice) but I feel her multiple times a day, and then from 5-10pm each night she's very active!


----------



## Starlight32

Alli I have an anterior placenta this time and worried about how feeling movement will be. I felt definite movement with my daughter (posterior placenta) around 17 weeks (probably more like 17+4 when I knew for sure- I only remember so specifically because it was New Year's Eve lol) and my husband could feel it from the outside around that time too. 

I'm 17+1 weeks now and not sure if I've felt movement- and if I have, it's not a regular and obvious. I really liked movement because it was so reassuring for me- I hope I start feeling some soon!!!


----------



## Alligator

I'm sure you will Starlight! And I think obviously every babe and mom is different, depending on how you carry and what not, I felt movements like when she changed positions or rolled over, long before I felt kicks (those feel distinct, like a tap from the inside out). But it often felt like I had a little fish wiggling in there around 18 weeks.


----------



## MKaykes

Angela how fun that you felt movement! I'm 16+5 I think today and maybe felt something this morning. It was kind of a bubbly feeling. Could have been had, but I don't recall ever feeling gas bubbles, but also don't usually lol for that either, lol!

My friend totally noticed my bump this morning. I think I need to just embrace it or I'll just look like I'm getting fat. It's still quite smushy.

Both DH and I seem to refer to baby as she... so we're probably having a boy, lol! Hoping we hold out team yellow!


----------



## Alligator

I referred to baby as he and yep we're having a girl! LOL although hubby the whole time leaned girl, he was right.


----------



## Starlight32

I try to not refer to sex but I do find myself thinking the boy name we've picked out sometimes. Can't wait to find out!


----------



## AngelaALA

Guys how far off till you find out I wasn't meant to find out till 20th this month but due to bleeding I had to have another scan I am a little gutting we didnt wait till half way point xx

How is everyone anyway my bump is getting really big now feel like I'll be the size of a house by the time I reach full term xx


----------



## MKaykes

We're planning on a surprise at birth! We'll see if we hold out. Because of PGS on our embryos we could have found out day 1.

I have the anatomy scan at 21 weeks, the first week of April, I hope I don't try and sneak a peak!


----------



## Alligator

Im huge already! I have a small torso (even my doctor commented on it) so I think baby just popped out more. More than one person this week was shocked when i said I was due in July. They thought I was much further along. Felt a little hurt by that but what can i do? All that matters is that my girl is healthy!


----------



## Starlight32

I felt definite movement at 17+4 a couple days ago.. but it's been so few and far between! I know that's normal this early but I recall feeling my daughter more this early on-- although my memory might not be the best!! I am looking forward to regular movement!

I have a small frame and bump was HUGE by 9 months. I was looking at pictures the other day wondering how I even got around!


----------



## AngelaALA

Alligator Im same as you people think Im further along as I have popped really early on my belly is getting big and round already xx

Starlight Im sure movement will happen soon enough you'll be feeling kicks I cant wait till I feel my first proper kick 

Happy Mothers Day guys my husband didnt wish me happy mothers day this morning and I was so upset but Ive come home from work to two cards one from him and from Alex (the bump) perfume a new work mug as my other broke flowers and a nice bath I was so made up xx


----------



## hellojello25

I've felt this little one for a while now. At first it was just flutters, then it went away for a bit (probably because my uterus moved up into my abdomen) and now I'll occasionally get a kick. It's faint, but definitely present. This one is waaaay more active than my first lol I think I might be in trouble!

My uterus is already up to my bellybutton, but I didn't think it was supposed to be there for a few more weeks. Do you think it could be because I've had a baby before, or because this one is going to be big? Judging from his brother's size, he will be fairly large lol.


----------



## Alligator

Likely because you've had a baby before, but could just be the way your body is built! My uterus is a couple inches above my belly button now which is apparently more than usual but, as mentioned, I have a small torso...less room to grow in there!


----------



## Starlight32

Been feeling more movement today than the past few days &#128512;

I'm not sure where my uterus is, it seems huge based on my bump lol. My OB will start measuring next appt I think.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Sorry I've been MIA ladies. My youngest DD came down with hand, foot and mouth so I've been away taking care of her. Poor girl... first time she's been sick during her young life so she's been really miserable. Taking it like a trooper though.

My LO moves all the time. I don't think there is a moment he is ever still and it scares me a bit because my ODS has given me more stress than any of my kids due to his hyperness making him do things that have given me a mini heart attack more than once. I always joke he's the one that's going to give me grey hair... lol. He too was overly active in the womb. My youngest DS is very laid back, almost too chill to the point where he was late reaching a lot of physical milestones.

I sometimes feel this LO down low, below my belly button, while other times I feel him close to the bottom of my ribcage, which is a lot higher than he should be right now. My only conclusion is that when he's that far up he's in the head down position and that's his little feet kicking me up high. Been feeling lots of hiccups too. I have my anatomy scan due this Friday and I'm excited to see him again. At the same time I just hope he stays still for it, unlike at the private scan we went to in order to find out his gender when he flipped around so much that the tech had a hard time getting his goods :dohh:

Angela how sweet that your OH remembered Mother's Day! :)


----------



## Alligator

lilmiss, your poor DD! I hope she's well again...and thank goodness you didn't catch that! I remember it went through my nephews school and my BIL caught it...he was miserable. So much worse in adults, I have heard.


----------



## hellojello25

Caviar - that's so exciting about your scan! You'll have to update w/ a pic! I just had to reschedule my scan from March 28 to April 4 due to my fiancé being out of town. It's only a week, but it still kinda stinks that it's further away now.

My oldest is an extremely active toddler. He doesn't really sit still except for sleeping and when he wants to read a book, but in the womb he wasn't terribly active. I never had reason to worry movement-wise with him, but he just didn't seem interested in moving around a lot.

This baby feels like he's ballet dancing in there! Kicks, swooshes, turning sensations, like all the time for the past week or so. If he's more active than his brother, then we are in for a treat! :haha:


----------



## homegrown21

We don't find out until the 26th of this month and it's driving me crazy with wonder! We want to have another boy, but I feel like it's a girl. But we're happy either way, just really excited to bring another one into our family! Sometimes I feel him/her moving around, rolling over onto my bladder or just switching sides. No kicks as of yet, or my favorite hiccups!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Alligator surprisingly no one else has caught it so far. Usually most illnesses spread through the whole house like wild fire. I guess I'm also knocking on wood when I say this because the incubation period for HFM is 3-6 days so there's still a chance others could get it, plus her blisters haven't gone away yet. She is however no longer feverish, thankfully.

Hellojello sorry to hear that your scan had to be rescheduled too but at least your fiance will be able to be there. I will definitely update when I'm home from my ultrasound tomorrow :)


----------



## AngelaALA

Caviar really hope you've struck lucky and not caught it and I hope your scan goes to plan and he stays still for you xx

Jello not nice waiting another week but my DH would be gutted to miss a scan he loves seeing him and I thinks it helps him become more attached to him too xx

I feel Alex move around everyday now which is great no hiccups yet bit love feeling him move only felt one or two kicks so far but its such a wierd and wonderful experience people havd asked me what it feels like and I can only describe it as something physically moving around in me like I swallowed a live fish and its moving about I said if I didnt know I was pregnant Id panic and go Drs thinking I had a tapeworm or something lol xx


----------



## Alligator

Angela that's how I describe it too...like a little fish wiggling inside me. Definitely a weird but wonderful feeling!


----------



## Starlight32

I hope everyone stays well! Another cold is making an appearance at our house :( and I'm dreading the possibility of being sick during the anatomy scan next week!

I have a difficult time distinguishing digestion vs tiny movements most of the time! I like feeling the obvious movements/kicks. It's been a little less in the past 24 hrs or so though.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Well I'm back from my anatomy scan. Everything looked well however they were unable to get a profile picture because LO had his face smashed into the placenta so they plan to have us come back at a later date. I had to anyways because they're keeping an eye on my fluid levels to make sure I don't end up with polyhydramnios again. Baby is measuring in the 97th percentile already. Big boy. No wonder I've been feeling so much movement. I've added some pictures from the scan today of his feet, a hand and his face which looks a little scary with him being smooshed in the placenta lol.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1856.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4









DSCN1858.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4









DSCN1857.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Alligator

Starlight I'm just getting over a cold myself, I was sick for the better part of a week, had to take two sick days from work...ugh! Being sick and pregnant is definitely the worst.


----------



## AngelaALA

Starlight I hope the cold doesnt get you xx

Caviar that pic of the hand is so sweet the pic of the face took me a while to see but it does look scary lol my last scan Alex was looking at the probe he looked so scary all you could see was a skull and black holes for eyes xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Lol Angela I agree those black eyes are scary. Kind of looks like a raccoon :haha:

I loved the hand pic though. I never had any of my babies open their hand like that during an ultrasound. Usually they kept them tight in fists and were sucking their thumbs. I think he was telling the tech to go away... she was interrupting his nap lol.

Starlight usually digestion happens for me in my upper stomach above my belly button. If you're feeling thumps/bumps below your belly button it is probably baby. Mine also has days where he is more active than others. I'm sure once the baby gets bigger you'll be able to feel baby all the time. Even little movements can be felt once you get further along.


----------



## Starlight32

I think I felt a lot more with my daughter because I had a posterior placenta with her. 

My stomach is up by my ribs now lol feels so strange.


----------



## homegrown21

Sorry to bring up a rather dark subject, but I don't have many 'friends' to talk to. Has anyone dealt with depression during pregnancy? Don't know who to really talk to about it, not really comfortable to bring it up to my OB and don't want to worry my husband; not that he's really there because of work. Just thought I'd ask, just kind of feel this is more then hormones this time around.


----------



## AngelaALA

Homegrown I have a few friends and family member that have suffered from post natal depression its nothing to be ashamed of at all you should speak to your Dr about how you feel the sooner the better hun to get help a friend of mine didnt, kept it quiet for nearly a year and it really messed her up xx thinking of you hun and we're all here for you to talk to xx


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Homegrown I had depression during my pregnancy with my third child. My second child was being a handful and I was so desperately worried about bringing another baby into the family. I didn't bring it up to my midwife during pregnancy for the same reason, that I was afraid she'd judge me, which in the end didn't really make sense because it is very common. Lots of women go through a period of depression some time in their motherhood. Anyways I had a hard time bonding with her after birth and eventually had to tell my midwife so I highly suggest you bring it up now. They probably won't give you meds for it during pregnancy but they can help you find other ways for coping with it. Lots of hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## homegrown21

This pregnancy is a complete 360 from what I experienced with my son. But the symptoms of depression with pregnancy that I've read I can unfortunately relate to. I will bring this up with my husband and hope that he can understand this and not think it's just emotions or it's him; because deep down I know that it really isn't. I see my OB next Monday and will let him know what has been going on. Thanks ladies!


----------



## AngelaALA

Homegrown your husband might blame himself but its only natural he'll soon understand talking about it is the best thing you can do hun I think the stigma of depression has gone now a lot of celebrities have opened up about it publicly and people are now more accepting about it. My heart goes out to you but you have done sucb a brave thing and a step in the right direction already with coming forward and telling us on here xx


----------



## Starlight32

I'm having another girl!!

My placenta is covering the cervix though so they are going to check it again in 8 weeks. Told to take it easy which is hard with a toddler.


----------



## AngelaALA

Congrats Starlight amazing news team Pink gutting about your placenta though hun lets hope as baby and uterus grown it moves to the side xx


----------



## Alligator

homegrown, my best friend was diagnosed with depression in her pregnancy. It was a total shock to her as she has never had mental health struggles in her life! I myself have suffered from anxiety so she knew a bit about that having helped me through many challenges over the years. I remember when she opened up to me, she was so scared/afraid, but we cried together and I told her it was NOTHING to be ashamed of. She was encouraged by her mom, hubby, and myself to mention it to her doctor and she did...she ended up not needing medication as her condition was handled via therapy. It did get better/easier as her pregnancy progressed and post-partum she hasn't struggled at all. It's really nothing to be ashamed of. If you were having a pain in your arm or leg or belly that may or may not be pregnancy related we would all immediately think nothing of going to the doctor. Mental health is no different, and equally as important! It's very common to have pre-natal depression or anxiety. Hugs to you.


----------



## AngelaALA

Had my 20wk scan yesterday Alex is doing fine all perfect mouth, arms, legs, heart, brain but I have to go back in 2 wks he was in an awkward position so she couldnt look at his kidneys or spine and she also seen a black spot in his stomach said its quite common and probably something he has swallowed and should go away but they want to check to make sure has anyone else had this before xx also how cool is it when they put the heart in colour I was amazed at how technology has come along xx


----------



## MKaykes

Homegrown, I'm sorry you're struggling and like others have said, glad you brought it up. I think it's a huge thing just to recognize depression in yourself Ann's acknowledge it. I think it is a good step in moving toward getting help when you need it. Have you been able to talk to your DH about it yet? 

Starlight, congrats in the girl! Sorry too hear about the placenta issues though, have you had any bleeding? 

Angela, so happy Alex's anatomy scan was good! 

AFM, I've been reading along but silent lately, no reason. I've got nothing going on here, just chugging along at just about 19 weeks.


----------



## Starlight32

I hope everyone is doing ok. Taking it easy with the placenta previa is nearly impossible while taking care of a toddler :(

Husband and I having name disagreements. I like Emma and he likes Haley. 

Our daughter's name is Hannah.


----------



## Alligator

I hit the viability milestone today! Feeling so happy about that. And baby girl is very active, I feel her often. It's the best part of my day.


----------



## MKaykes

Such great milestone Alligator!!

Starlight, I LOVE the name Emma, if it weren't so darn popular it'd be top of my list but I'm sticking with staying out of at least the top 10 in the last 2 years, lol!

I think either of them go well with Hannah. I went to school with sisters that were Haley and Hannah.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

V-day feels so close yet so far. When I had my ultrasound last week baby was already measuring 23 weeks so I'm wondering if he is technically big enough already to be in the "safe zone" if he were born early? I have a slight risk of preterm birth since my last son was born at 35 weeks so it's always good to know he'd have a high chance to survive, just in case. This is for sure going to be our last baby and I want to keep him in as long as possible. Really wishing I could make it to my due date for once but given my track record I doubt that will ever happen :(

Emma is a beautiful name! I love it. I'm having a hard time deciding on a boy's name. Why do they have to be so hard?


----------



## Alligator

I love the name Emma as well! My middle name is Emily so I think it might be a bit odd to use Emma as a name lol.


----------



## Starlight32

Yay for v day!

My first daughter has the same middle name as me! lol

Husband is being stubborn so baby will likely be Haley. I like it but have always liked Emma.


----------



## homegrown21

Thanks ladies, I haven't mentioned it to DH yet; want to get information from my doctor before I let him in on this, considering it's a serious issue. I just want to make sure I have answers to any questions that he may have for me. 

But I hope all you lovely ladies are doing great! We find out the gender on Monday, completely anxious about it because my gut feeling is that it's a girl! It's crazy how fast everything is going so far, still doesn't seem real to me yet. I haven't made any preparations for anything and the 'baby's' room is in shambles; hopefully no one is behind the ball like me. Still waiting for baby to move, I'm feeling slight and subtle movements or gas; I'm just waiting for the _punch_ so to speak.


----------



## Alligator

Don't even worry our babies room is also in shambles lol. It's still our guest room! We have most everything (big items) bought and currently sitting in our kitchen/living room because we have to empty the baby room first. And I'm a month or two ahead of you lol. Don't panic, it will all get done! People keep telling me babies need very little at the start.


----------



## hellojello25

I love the name Emma for a girl! If this baby was a girl, it would have been in the running even though it is super common.

We're having a difficult time. We know the middle name is going to be William, but we are having a rough time with the first name. On our short list, we have Samuel and Bennett, but we can't agree on ANYTHING! It's tough lol.

I've been nesting like crazy. Our bedroom is spotless right now and has been for weeks. My son's room is also spotless, as is our bathroom, and my car. I would have the whole house cleaned, but we live with my parents and I don't want to be constantly touching and rearranging their stuff. :haha: This is normal though, when we had our son, I nested waaay earlier than most people seem to and then at like 36+ weeks when others were nesting, I was laying on the couch like a slug with my huge belly lmao


----------



## Starlight32

Jello is your son in a toddler bed or will he be by August?

I'm unsure if my daughter will be using her crib when baby comes!


----------



## Alligator

Jello my boy name was Bennett! Love that name.

I am not at all nesting lol. I want my house to be clean...but not quite enough to be motivated to get off my ass and do it! I have a cleaning lady come monthly (have for awhile) and I do the bare minimum in the interim, like vacuum and dust and tidy so the house isn't a total pig sty. That being said it's in a state at the moment as I've felt so run down and gross when I get home from work this week :( Hoping DH and I can devote an hour or two to it this weekend just to do a light clean.


----------



## AngelaALA

Im the same I have gone down hill with the cleaning I get tired so easily the second wind didnt last long anyone elses tiredness creeping back I might go get my iron levels checked xx


----------



## homegrown21

Today is the big day!!! We get to find out the sex of our little one! Been waiting forever, hopefully they are cooperative with us! Will share the news tomorrow!


----------



## hellojello25

homegrown21 said:


> Today is the big day!!! We get to find out the sex of our little one! Been waiting forever, hopefully they are cooperative with us! Will share the news tomorrow!

How did it go???


Also, Fiancé and I have finally decided on a name (we think lol). Bennett William will be joining us sometime in August! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Alligator

Jello Bennett was our boy name! I love it. We are having a girl but it's on my list for if we have a future boy for sure :)


----------



## homegrown21

We're adding another boy to our family!! I felt for sure it was a girl, but to our surprise it was a boy! Now the hunt for a name is on and I can't find anything that I like.


----------



## hellojello25

Homegrown - that's the issue we had! We couldn't find anything we liked and if one of us did, the other one hated the name. Bennett was always on the short list, but I loved it while my fiancé was more eh about it. It grew on him though and now he loves it!

Officially halfway today! Although Alex was 10 days late, so I have a feeling Benny will be late as well. Oh well :haha:


----------



## homegrown21

I told my DH that he may be unnamed for a while until I find one that I like. I get 'naming rights' this time around since our first son is a Junior. Hoping something pops out soon, everything I see is either to common or too unique for my taste. We'll see as time goes on.


----------



## MKaykes

Choosing a name is a really big deal! It's hard for the first, I can't imagine having to name another child in the future, lol! DH has no ideas, but easily shoots down many of my suggestions. We do actually have 3 girls and 3 boys names in the solid running. Bennett is one of the boys names I like, but it's my aunt's last name so thought that may be weird. I love the name though!


----------



## AngelaALA

Jello amazing Bennett is a lovely name xx

Homegrown amazing team blue so happy for you congratulations xx

Is every1 feeling movements now Alex is so strong feel him moving all the time now everyday I panic if Ive not felt him in a few hours you can now feel him on the outside too its amazing but sometimes it does turn my stomach xx


----------



## Alligator

The movements are my favourite (but I agree sometimes a bit weird lol). With my anterior placenta DH has just in the last 2-3 days been able to feel her clearly and regularly from the outside.. our strong girl!!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Sorry I've been MIA ladies. Lots going on recently. A major update is that DH had his vasectomy on Thursday so no more babies for us! In a way I'm sad because I'll miss the movements but I'm also relieved. I'm not sure if I could handle a sixth child.

Anyways congrats to those who've found out gender! Lots of boys due this year. I'm having a hard time coming up with a boy name too. I had the perfect girl name but then LO had to be a boy lol. We're thinking Travis Connor but not 100% set on it.


----------



## homegrown21

AngelaALA said:


> Jello amazing Bennett is a lovely name xx
> 
> Homegrown amazing team blue so happy for you congratulations xx
> 
> Is every1 feeling movements now Alex is so strong feel him moving all the time now everyday I panic if Ive not felt him in a few hours you can now feel him on the outside too its amazing but sometimes it does turn my stomach xx

Thanks! I just recently started feeling movements. Friday night felt a little subtle, but last night I definitely felt him pushing out a little. It's so weird to feel, but at the same time a great feeling.


----------



## AngelaALA

Caviar its a good idea if you dont want anymore children hun I like the name Travis hope you settle on a name soon xx

Homegrown they only get stronger lol I only started feeling him at the end of wk 19 but now I feel him everyday and can feel him from the outside too xx


----------



## MKaykes

Scan is tomorrow! I feel like everything is going to go so quickly from here on out. Praying baby is looking good and healthy. I'm having mixed feelings about not finding out the sex, I love the idea of hearing "it's a boy/girl" in the delivery room as I pull baby up for skin to skin, but then I worry I won't get the delivery I want or they'll have to pull baby away and it'll be more sad getting that news as I'm not holding baby. Chances of that are hopefully slim though.


----------



## Alligator

Good luck at the scan MKaykes. There's no right/wrong for finding out gender, for me I just couldn't bear to wait. I am already so anxious to meet my baby and see what she looks like and just hold her and love on her... I couldn't imagine also wondering what she is lol.

I feel baby all.the.time now. All the time. She's particularly active at night. Sometimes I feel like she's pushing her little head or bum out on my left side it's uncomfortable! I put my hand there and it's so hard, compared to the right side! Cheeky girl.


----------



## hellojello25

MKayes - I have my anatomy scan tomorrow as well! We already know it's a boy through a blood test, but it's exciting to be able to see the little guy again.

Alligator - I've been feeling this little guy for a while now and just this past weekend I felt him thump me from the outside. He's sooooo active and is already completely different from his older brother lol


----------



## Alligator

So sweet hellojello! Hubby has been able to feel many more movements lately from the outside (anterior placenta made it harder) but she's getting so strong now, her little kicks are shocking sometimes!


----------



## hellojello25

Had our anatomy scan this morning! Bennett is 14 oz and right on track according to the doctor. We even got a sneak peak at him when the tech switched the view to 3D. I will post a pic later once I get home, but I just wanted to share :happydance:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats on a healthy scan, hellojello!

My guy moves so much that he's already moving my stomach from the outside. Ugh! Sometimes I wish I had a calm baby because I know I'm going to end up with quite a few stretch marks from this LO with how active he is LOL. Oh well. He's healthy and that's all that matters.

I have my GD test coming up at my next midwife appointment. Not looking forward to that. I hate bloodwork.


----------



## Alligator

Passed my GD test and baby measured a week ahead!


----------



## hellojello25

Alligator said:


> Passed my GD test and baby measured a week ahead!

Yay!!!!! Congrats! My doctor told me that I would get the paperwork for the GD test at my next appointment on May 3rd. Not really looking forward to that, but I guess it does mean that I am one step closer to meeting the little guy! Plus...it IS kind of important lol :haha:

I can't believe I'm almost to the point where I start going to the doctor every two weeks. I have the appointment on the 3rd, then I think one more in early June, then it's every two weeks...yikes! It's all going by so fast!


----------



## homegrown21

Finally at the 4 1/2 month mark, my little guy is pushing around at least once a day and he rolled over a few times yesterday. Waiting until I can feel hiccups, which are my favorite! I don't get another ultrasound until the 30th of this month, so anxiously waiting until April is over. Hope all you ladies are doing great!


----------



## MKaykes

Hi ladies, so haven't updated here about my scan. It's been a stressful couple of days. 

Scan Wed afternoon was just with the sonographer and I didn't expect any information until my next appt which is next Wednesday, but midwife called less than an hour later after the radiologist had reviewed and called her. At first I was just happily surprised we were getting results so quick then realized if all was good they probably wouldn't have reviewed at 4pm and called right away. They referred us to maternal fetal medicine for a 2nd level ultrasound. They saw 3 things of concern, each of which independently they wouldn't worry much about but together they can be indicative of a genetic or chromosomal abnormality. We had choroid plexus cysts on the brain (which is basically just pockets of spinal fluid and doesn't affect development in any way), an echogenic foci in the heart, which doesn't affect function of the heart, and cleft lip. 

They actually got us in the next day (yesterday) for the level 2 scan. Met with genetic counselor, had scan and met with high risk OB. Basically because we have these 3 things the is a higher likelihood of Downs, trisomy 18, trisomy 13 or other issues. Risk for downs came down to like 1/50. They also saw a slightly small chin which he said could be linked to DiGeorge which is a partial deletion of a chromosome. But in my research also seems to be seen in babies with cleft lip/palate.

We did do comprehensive screening on the embryos, which is pretty accurate, so because the brain and heart thing are also seen on healthy babies I'm not overly worried about severe disorders, but there is the possibility. Everything else looked good though, baby is measuring now 4 days ahead based on my transfer date so a good size (measured at 16 oz.). All other organs look good, so another reason I'm more confident that we'll just be dealing with the cleft lip and palate and possibly the small jaw/chin causing breathing and eating difficulties. We are declining any additional blood tests and amnio, it won't change the outcome for us and may just cause more worry.

Also, we found out we're having a girl! It's helping me process all the other stuff I think and connecting with her more. We already love her so much and my heart just hurts for what she may go through. My plan to exclusively breastfeed probably won't work out, so I'm glad to know that in advance. I just feel like some of my joy of being pregnant has been stolen away. I'm sure it'll come back, all this news is just so fresh.


----------



## Alligator

Oh Mkaykes...I'm so sorry you've been dealing with that! It's never easy to hear something may be 'wrong' with our babies. You have a wonderful attitude, however, and your baby will have such great parents to guide her (yay her!) through life, whatever challenges she might face. Crossing fingers that all is well and you can start to enjoy your pregnancy again. Hugs.

I start my two week appointments, well, now haha. At my last appointment they told me to come back at 28 weeks and I start going bi-weekly then. Crazy!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Oh wow Mkaykes that is a lot to process! Hopefully they are just be overly cautious and baby comes out nice and healthy but at least you know to be prepared for it. Massive hugs to you. It must be a stressful time and you're taking it a lot better than I would be. :hugs:


----------



## AngelaALA

Jello so glad all went wrll at your scan xx

Alligator congrats on passing the GD test glad all went well at your scan too xx

MKaykes you are so strong getting that news I think I would of crumbled or would I have done I dont know as at this point feeling them move and watching them grow on scams and your bump get bigger your already a mother and already strong for your child and protective, Im sure whatever your beautiful daughter faces on the outside world you will do great for her and be the best mother ever, have you thought about names xx

I finally met up with my new midwife the other day and got given my MATB1 form so I can now finally book my maternity leave off work xx The appt felt a little wierd though she seemed nice enough but it felt awkward as Id complained about my other midwife and got transferred to a new one luckily I only see her now and then but it has made me feel a little shut off from them like I'll just go through the motions of the appts and not ask any questions or say anything xx


----------



## hellojello25

MKsyes - Im so sorry that youre going through this!! Hugs

My hips and back are starting to hurt more and more. Im currently sitting on the couch while my fiancé and my son are outside playing and it sucks, but Im just trying to rest up a bit. It legit feels like third tri already, which is ridiculous seeing as Im only about halfway. Im a little nervous for actual third tri this time around.


----------



## Alligator

My hips and back get sore in the evenings but I find movement, weirdly, does help! I am having pelvic pain.. tmi but right in my lady parts! Feels like someone kicked me there lol


----------



## homegrown21

Anyone having baby name difficulties? I get naming rights this time around and we both agreed we wanted our son to have more of a Spanish name; but I can't find anything I like, this includes other ethnicity names, welsh, Scottish, etc. Been through lists on lists, with basically the same names and nothing has popped out. Almost to the point of keeping him unnamed until birth!


----------



## AngelaALA

We're looking at getting a new mattress we have an Eve memory foam mattress and OMG my back feels like it is broken in the morning Im now sleeping in spare room till we get a new mattress an orthopaedic one DH also hates the Eve so he's made up too to get rid of it xx

I do get hip pain and sore feet but its not too bad xx

Homegrown sorry as soon as we found out we were having a boy the name Alex just popped in my head DH loved it and so did everyone else so it stuck xx hope you can find a name soon xx


----------



## homegrown21

AngelaALA said:


> We're looking at getting a new mattress we have an Eve memory foam mattress and OMG my back feels like it is broken in the morning Im now sleeping in spare room till we get a new mattress an orthopaedic one DH also hates the Eve so he's made up too to get rid of it xx
> 
> I do get hip pain and sore feet but its not too bad xx
> 
> Homegrown sorry as soon as we found out we were having a boy the name Alex just popped in my head DH loved it and so did everyone else so it stuck xx hope you can find a name soon xx


Alexander has been on our list, I like it, but I don't feel like that should be his name. So every time I hear a boy's name, I say out loud for my DH and he says either yay or nay. Again, so far nothing! ha ha!


----------



## MKaykes

Homegrown - our top picks mutually for boys were Myles, Toby, and Brady. My favorite was Isaac but I couldn't get DH to commit. Now we don't have to, for this one at least! 

Our names for baby girl are narrowed down to Mallory, Josie (Josephine), and Gabriella (or maybe Gabrielle) . DH likes Gabriella best, I love Josephine (named after my grandpa). My trouble with Gabriella/e is whether the a is long or short, so Gabe or Gab. I figure if I can't say it right, how will others?


----------



## Alligator

Mkaykes Gabriella is one of our girl names too! I think its my husbands favourite. Our other two names are Tessa (my favourite, in my heart I feel like thats her name!) and Adeline. I like all 3 but Tessa... that speaks to my heart!


----------



## MKaykes

Tessa and Adeline are beautiful names! I have a friend with an Adeline so crossed that off our list.


----------



## hellojello25

I love Gabriella/e! The feminine version is Gab-riella/e, the masculine version is Gabe-riel, if that helps you out any!

This baby was going to be an Isabella if he was a girl, but alas, no such luck!


----------



## MKaykes

Oh how I love Isabella! Ive loved it since high school, it was my chosen name in French class. Our flower girl is an Izzy though and another friend has one too so that wasn't even an option for us &#128521; Izzy's parents will be our little girl's godparents so definitely too close of friends to double up on the name, lol!

I'm afraid now that I know she's a she I'll be shopping all the time. Was at the mall for an eye appt today and decided to pop into Macy's and of course their whole infant section was on sale so got some cute newborn to 4 month rompers for August! Only spent $35 so not too bad, lol!

My mom is pushing (not overly but in her own, "I think you should" way, for an amnio. Unfortunately my midwife didn't help me feel like we have nothing further to worry about when she said they'd have the NICU team available at delivery and if need be later in pregnancy transfer us to the University clinic/ hospital which is attached to the Children's Hospital. I've read people's experience with the amnio and most are good and mostly eliminated their fears, but 2 out of like 20 on one thread lost their healthy babies a few days after the amnio from infection. For us, the risk of miscarriage, regardless of how small just isn't worth it. It would be nice to prepare for any chromosomal defect but we'd still not necessarily know the impact or severity.


----------



## AngelaALA

MKaykes I completely agree with you I wouldnt be able to have the amnio if there was any risk and an MC and like you said all it will do is possibly confirm if there is a disability but it wont tell you at all how severe so what is the point when I was in school we had a downsyndrome girl in our school apart from her facial features which weren't that severe she was your ordinary averahe girl her condition was only slight so you just dont know xx

My thoughts are still with you though having this extra stress cant be good for you at all but atleast you have time to prepare yourself and your family mentally for what may happen xx


----------



## Starlight32

MK how stressful :(

I've been down about how this pregnancy is turning out. I had a relatively complication free pregnancy with my daughter, and I just assumed it would be the same this time. But I have placenta previa and a short cervix. I'm on modified bed rest. It's awful, especially when I can't pick up or run around with my toddler. 

I am a worrier and constantly worried when I was pregnant with my daughter, despite not having anything real to even worry about. I remember telling myself that I would enjoy my next pregnancy and not worry so much.... but now I actually have things to worry about.

Love Mallory and Tessa! All good names though.


----------



## hellojello25

Yeah, MK, I wouldn't bother with the amnio. You already said it's not going to affect your decision, so why risk it? And I totally understand about wanting to buy tons of clothes! We saved all of Alex's clothes and this one is going to be the same gender, so there's no need to buy any more. And yet I find myself looking lol. I know we're going to buy a new "coming home" outfit for this baby, but I want to buy more! Even though there's no need.

Starlight - I'm sorry to hear that! :( It'll all be worth it though when the baby is born. If you have Netflix, then maybe catch up on some shows/start new ones? Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Alligator

I have gone completely crazy buying baby girl stuff. Its out of control. Much that Ive bought Ive gotten off auction sites gently used so I havent spent a ton but oh my gosh.. my husband says she has more outfits than him! Which might be true lol. I have this slight fear we are the 1/100 or whatever you got the ultrasound wrong lol. Although I saw the ultrasound picture and it was all girl but you never know!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

We're still nameless here. I swear this baby won't have one until birth at this rate lol. I'm almost third trimester now. Only 2 more weeks to go and then it's home stretch time! :happydance:

My mother however has not been supportive of me this entire pregnancy. She favors our older three children (especially my first) but wants nothing to do with my fourth and has been doing nothing except criticising me this entire pregnancy. I think I'm starting to be a bit depressed because of it. Granted I don't live with her - I haven't for 7 years now - but she only lives 5 minutes down the road so it is hard to get away from her. Every time she comes over, she complains about something. This week it was how cluttered my house was and how "lazy" I've been. I told her that if she was heavily pregnant with four other kids, including one messy toddler, as I was her only child, she'd find it difficult to keep up on the daily house chores too. Sorry to vent on here but I had to tell someone and thought you ladies would be understanding :flower:


----------



## Alligator

lilmiss, that is terrible of your mother...I'm so sorry. I can't imagine why she is so rude to your youngest child...she is a child! And her own blood...I just can't fathom that, tbh. I'm sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm excited to re-use my daughter's old clothes! Hopefully we won't have to buy any clothes.


----------



## homegrown21

Seems I've been away too long! Reading the posts from earlier, so much has happened with you ladies! I've had a few recent things:

Names: Well, for whatever reason the name Alexander keeps popping up. At first I wasn't completely sold on it, but it's coming around. I've paired it with the only Spanish name that both my DH and I have settled on. As of now, he's named Alexander Vicente; unless we find something that suits him better. I'm definitely loving it!

Baby Shower: We asked my in laws to host the shower at their house and they said no, they don't want a certain family member at their house. We don't really speak to them and the intention to invite them wasn't there. So now we're stuck trying to find a location. Can't express how irritating it really is.

Oh and I'm the size of a house, finally reached the point where my normal clothes don't fit comfortably any more. I tried, but it's time to finally get maternity clothes. 

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## hellojello25

Lilmiss: That's so exciting that you're almost third tri! I'm getting there, slowly but surely! And that's absolutely horrible of your mother! I can't imagine acting like that towards my kids or grandkids. I have a MIL issue of my own. She is basically cold-shouldering us, which I'm okay with, but it kind of bugs my fiancé. There's a whole laundry list of issues with that woman. We haven't seen her since New Years (not for lack of trying on my fiancé's part) and honestly, I think we're better off. Although, we will be seeing her when we celebrate our son's birthday on the 29th and I'm done walking on eggshells around her. I don't want to ruin my son's birthday, but I'm not going to put up with her crap either. Ugh.

Homegrown: That's super annoying that you can't use their house for a baby shower! Did you tell them that you weren't going to be inviting that family member? If they still won't let you host the baby shower there, it's a little unreasonable.

I just got over yet another stomach bug. Alex had it Saturday and like clockwork I caught it on Monday. Stomach bugs are the worst, but I tried to stay hydrated and little man is kicking around in there, so I know he's okay. I had to miss two days of work! Alex gets sick so often (daycare kid) we've started calling him Typhoid Alex lol! Lovingly, of course!


----------



## Alligator

Oh jello, sorry to hear you've all been sick. Little kids are just germ factories. Our nephew is 4 and is sick once a month I swear. Usually it's just the sniffles but still!

Third trimester today! WOW! Second tri completely flew by!


----------



## hellojello25

Alligator said:


> Oh jello, sorry to hear you've all been sick. Little kids are just germ factories. Our nephew is 4 and is sick once a month I swear. Usually it's just the sniffles but still!
> 
> Third trimester today! WOW! Second tri completely flew by!


Wow, congrats! I can't wait...then again, maybe I can lol! That last month is brutal, but at least you know the baby is coming soon! I have 5 more weeks, but it feels like it's right around the corner.

Yeah, Alex is sick all the time. I feel like we've gotten most of the major ones out of the way though, like hand-foot-mouth and whatnot. Usually he either catches a cold or the stomach bug. I would rather have a cold than the stomach bug though...it's so bad every time. Luckily we are both on the mend!


----------



## AngelaALA

Starlight so nice to hear from you sorry to hear of your complications I hope baby is all good though and once here it will all be worth it xx

Lilmiss that is awful so sorry to hear about your mum being like that maybe you should tell her about how your feeling xx

Homegrown my name is Alex for my boy its the only one that has stuck xx sorry to hear your inlaws said no hope you find a new venue soon and my god you got to 20wks I was in maternity clothes with wk 12 I think xx

Jello sorry to hear you goy MIL issues too and had another stomach bug its grim lets hope thats the end of em with the weather getting better xx

Alligator yay to third tri xx


----------



## hellojello25

Well, it's officially V-Day for me! Only 16 more weeks left until baby boy makes his appearance (give or take a few days lol)!

I feel like this pregnancy is flying by! It could have something to do with the fact that it was Alex's birthday yesterday (he's now 2!) and we've been planning a small day out and party for him for this weekend. But I think it's just going by so quick because we have other things to focus on this time around, mainly having to do with Alex. We're in the midst of potty training right now and it's actually going pretty well. He only poops on the potty now, but getting him to only pee on the potty is a struggle...usually it's the opposite lol!

I'm still having issues with my pelvis and will be talking to my doctor about it next week at my appointment. I'm just in a lot of pain by the end of the day and I think I might have pelvic girdle pain or spd. I know if it gets bad enough, they'll put you on bedrest and I'm hoping to avoid that.


----------



## Alligator

jello congrats on making it to viability! That is the best milestone <3

I also have severe pelvic pain and will be speaking to my doctor. It's started radiating into my back and making work/driving/sitting/walking/everything very painful, and difficult...I'm really worried about making it through these last few weeks of work (my initial plan was to stop at around 36 weeks). Ugh!


----------



## hellojello25

Alligator said:


> I also have severe pelvic pain and will be speaking to my doctor. It's started radiating into my back and making work/driving/sitting/walking/everything very painful, and difficult...I'm really worried about making it through these last few weeks of work (my initial plan was to stop at around 36 weeks). Ugh!

Uggghhh so much this! I tried to explain to my fiancé that it feels like I got kicked really hard between the legs and now my pelvic bone point thing is badly bruised. It's painful almost all the time, though it definitely gets worse throughout the day. 

I'm planning on working for the entire pregnancy if I can, but I know what we plan and what happens rarely ever match up lol. I worked with Alex up to a week after my due date.


----------



## Alligator

jello - yes! Like I was kicked repeatedly, hard, right in between the legs. I explained to DH that it felt like saddle soreness, but worse, that never goes away (from a spin bike, for example, because he does spin classes). I think that plus getting kicked he kinda got it but not really...they never really do. I had planned to work until 38.5 weeks and then take my maternity leave (just so happens to line up nicely with a long weekend here and they wanted me to pick a date so I picked that one lol), but I have 10 vacation days to use so likely my last day will be June 15, which is crazy (and soon!)

I am really worried that once she flips (I am almost certain she isn't head down yet) that the pain will be unbearable. I don't know how much longer I can just work through it to be honest!


----------



## AngelaALA

Sorry you guys are struggling with pain it sounds really grim Ive not been getting that but have had some shooting pains and tightening of the stomach seen midwife today she said its braxton hix and nothing to worry about just keep an eye on it xx I have my Glucose test on Monday not looking forward to that and next midwife appt will be at 28wks feels like its going so quick now Im working up to 9 days before my due date finish work on 1st August hoping to take 7 months off x


----------



## Alligator

Hope your test went well today Angela!! <3


----------



## hellojello25

Angela - I just got the paperwork for my glucose test and I have to go in a few weeks when I hit 28 weeks. Def not looking forward to it. Hope yours went well!

Just had my monthly checkup and everything is looking good! They recommended I get a maternity belly band to help with the pelvic pain. If it gets worse, they said they would refer me to a physio, but unfortunately being uncomfortable comes along with the territory of being pregnant. As if I didn't already know lol!


----------



## homegrown21

Had my 20/21 week anatomy scan on Monday, everything is looking great; baby is measuring a week ahead, but I'm still on course for 9/7. They said to expect a large baby again this time around, our first born was 9lb13oz...so yay me! lol! The only thing that has me bothered is that they're sending me to a radiologist for another ultrasound Friday morning. They said that they couldn't get a good angle of his heart; the tech spent almost 10 minutes looking at it, saw all 4 valves blood flow and everything. So not too sure as to why I'm being sent out for another one, needless to say it's been ticking in the back of my head the last 2 days. 
Other then that, he's been super active towards the end of the day, he'll kick or punch throughout the day but waits until I'm home to let the fun begin! Hope everyone is getting along great!! We're getting closer to holding our babies!!


----------



## MKaykes

Just kidding about having a girl! It's a boy! Lol! I followed up with the fertility clinic just because I could after we were told girl and they confirmed they transferred an XY embryo. We had a follow up scan today and boy parts were just hiding in the image they captured (and at the time we told them we didn't want to know gender, so the doctor didn't have much to go off of).

I'm 25 weeks and he's measuring 26w1d so probably looking at a big baby. I was almost 9 pounds a month early and DH was just inde 8 at full term. I've said all along I want a DH size baby. My sister had one just under 10 pounds and 1 just over 10, so...we'll probably be at least 8 pounds. Crazy that he's already 2 pounds in there! I've only gained 10 pounds. So at least after baby hopefully most of the weight will drop!


----------



## Alligator

Whoa Mkaykes! Big babies in your family. My DH was nearly 10lbs and I was not even 7lbs so I would prefer something in the middle lol. Or closer to my size! 

Homegrown I'm sure all is well and maybe there's just specific images he didn't get, I know there are so many really specific shots they need and even if they see most of what they get but not all they'll send you for another scan, even when they suspect all is likely fine. Try not to worry (easier said than done I know).

I can't believe I am 30 weeks. 3/4 of the way done! I got emotional this morning thinking I get to meet my little one so soon...I can't wait!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I have a scan next week because my baby was measuring big at my anatomy scan (2 weeks ahead) and also to check my fluid levels since I had polyhydramnios last time. Also have my GD test that same day... fun fun. Big babies are the norm for us. My DH was 10lbs 2oz and I was almost 9 lbs so I think it's just hereditary. My first was 9 lbs a couple days before her due date but that's the closest I've ever gotten to knowing how big our babies *could* be because I had my others early. I'm at risk of premature labor again this time - another reason why we've decided to make this our last baby. My midwife doesn't think I'll even make it to 35 weeks, which was when I had my last baby so I constantly have this shadow of doubt hanging over me.


----------



## hellojello25

lilmisscaviar said:


> Big babies are the norm for us.

Girl, same. My first was almost 10 lbs (9lbs 15oz) and this one is already measuring bigger than he did. At my appointment yesterday he was a week ahead (26 weeks), and I know that this is the time when his brother really started to pull ahead of the average.

Alex was in the 50th percentile at the 20 week scan and in the 100th percentile when he was born for both height and weight. I'm not sure of the percentile for this little guy at his 20 week scan, but it was definitely more than 50 because I looked up the average height/weight online for his gestation afterwards.

My mom and I keep joking about whether or not this little one is going to break the family "record" - my brother was born at 10 lbs 4 oz and 23 inches. We shall see!


----------



## mrscletus

Hello ladies.. I just found this thread somehow. I am due 2 September, but since this is #3 and will be my third section- I will be having baby sometime between 20-27 Aug. My second was delivered at 38 weeks since he was so big... I am hoping for a smaller baby this go round, but not sure as I am ballooning up already at 22 weeks. 

Also... this is baby #3 AFTER a 9 year gap and lots and lots of trying and heart ache. We are over the moon excited for this little miracle and cannot wait. Big Sister is 12 and Big Brother is 9... I look forward to connecting with you all.


----------



## homegrown21

mrscletus said:


> Hello ladies.. I just found this thread somehow. I am due 2 September, but since this is #3 and will be my third section- I will be having baby sometime between 20-27 Aug. My second was delivered at 38 weeks since he was so big... I am hoping for a smaller baby this go round, but not sure as I am ballooning up already at 22 weeks.
> 
> Also... this is baby #3 AFTER a 9 year gap and lots and lots of trying and heart ache. We are over the moon excited for this little miracle and cannot wait. Big Sister is 12 and Big Brother is 9... I look forward to connecting with you all.

Welcome! I'm due Sept 7th with my second son! Hope to hear lots from you!


----------



## hellojello25

So I think we're officially changing the baby's name. I figured this might happen, but I'm still a little bummed. I really like the name Bennett, but my fiancé had never really been big on it. Luckily I really like the other name we have been throwing around - Samuel. Sammy for short.

My fiancé still won't commit fully to Samuel, but we've been through thousands of names, and Samuel and Bennett were the two we liked the most. So it's Baby Sammy for now, though it might change again :haha:


----------



## Alligator

Samuel is a great name as well! Sometimes men can be the worst and so indecisive with names. DH keeps suggesting names and Im like, no. We have our list!!!


----------



## Starlight32

Our name seems very set too. We are already calling her by it! Lol


----------



## homegrown21

Hi, ladies! I hope everyone had a great Mother's Day!!

Had my 21 week scan 2 weeks ago and everything is looking great! Baby is growing large(1lb, 4oz), but still on schedule for Sept. 7th, which feels soooo far away but just right around the corner. Starting to feel a lot of aches, pulls and pains. Been visiting a floating therapy center once a month for relief, it's been helpful in so many ways; especially for relaxing and focusing on just ME!

No mention of baby names, our son calls him Alexander every time someone asks him what his baby brother's name is. 

The baby's room has made HUGE progress and I'm almost done! What a relief it'll be to finally have it painted and set up!

No news on our baby shower, kinda losing hope on it; but my aunt might be willing to let us use her house again. So more news on that much later!

Overall, been feeling great, he's super active loves to kick me to sleep! Can't wait to hold him in just 4 months! Eek!


----------



## Alligator

Things are well here - we've got baby girl's room almost ready to go! Starting to feel super close to July haha. I am definitely getting antsy for it. Getting uncomfortable and bit and sore and being done with pregnancy haha. And the weather is getting warmer which is lovely but also hard, being pregnant. Baby girl is very active but her kicks and movements start to hurt sometimes (I still love it, it's my favourite thing about pregnancy hands down). But most positions (except laying in my bed) are uncomfortable these days which is challenging since I still need to work and generally get on with life.


----------



## hellojello25

Glad to hear everyone is doing well! We're doing well here too, for the most part lol. Alex just got over having Fifths Disease and I'm getting over having a cold, but I'm hoping it's smooth sailing from here on out!

We just bought the baby's car seat on Amazon and it should be here on Monday. Now all we need is a co-sleeper/bassinet and he should be all set! We're also planning on pulling Alex's old clothes out of storage in July to start washing them and getting them ready for the baby to wear. He will be staying in our room, so we're working on getting that ready too. Luckily the room is big enough where he can have his own little space and we can have ours, but we need to rearrange some furniture and whatnot, and I'm beginning to feel like we're running out of time. Yikes!


----------



## Alligator

Oh yes we need a bassinet, I have one but it's a hand me down and the mattress in it is very soft and padded and I've always thought brand new babes need hard surfaces? So I hoping I either get one at our baby shower or maybe we'll buy one after, just something small and easy for our room as baby will sleep with us the first while!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm feeling more unready for this baby than with any of my others lol. We don't need too much, just a car seat and a crib, but it's actually getting the time with four other LOs to get stuff... not to mention the energy lol. I already have enough clothes and a stroller from my previous kids. I was also going to hand down the swing from my last baby but I think I'm going to buy another one because I didn't really care for that one. It rocked back-and-forth and I'd rather have one that rocks side-to-side. I tell ya swings are amazing for the first 3 months.


----------



## hellojello25

lilmisscaviar said:


> I'm feeling more unready for this baby than with any of my others lol. We don't need too much, just a car seat and a crib, but it's actually getting the time with four other LOs to get stuff... not to mention the energy lol. I already have enough clothes and a stroller from my previous kids. I was also going to hand down the swing from my last baby but I think I'm going to buy another one because I didn't really care for that one. It rocked back-and-forth and I'd rather have one that rocks side-to-side. I tell ya swings are amazing for the first 3 months.

Agreed, swings are a lifesaver! Alex loved his so much and would often times fall asleep. As long as I wasn't about to fall asleep too, I let him stay there :haha:

We're trying to decide between a bassinet or a co-sleeper right now. Bassinets seem like they're usually smaller, so we would save some room, but Baby Boy is going to be big and we're not sure when we're going to move Alex to a toddler bed yet, so the crib is occupado. A co-sleeper might be the better option, but Alex only fit in his until about 5 months or so...decisions, decisions.

Hopefully we'll have Alex moved to a "Big Boy Bed" in the fall or around the holidays. I think that timing will work out...fingers crossed! LOL


----------



## Starlight32

We moved my daughter to her toddler bed this week and will be using the crib for her sister! Night transitions have been well. Naps are challenging. 

I found out I have polyhydramnios so have been stressed about that :(


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Oh man Starlight... I'm sorry to hear that. I had polyhydramnios in my last pregnancy and it was hard. Hopefully your fluids don't get too high :hugs:

Had my ultrasound yesterday and found out that everything is going well apart from baby's size. He was measuring 4 lbs 12 oz already :shock: (on the contrary my last son was 4 lbs 3 oz at 30 weeks and was born at 35 weeks weighing 7 lbs 10.5 oz so I'm hoping I'll go a little early again otherwise I have no idea how much this baby is going to weigh at birth)


----------



## homegrown21

So quick updates, finally got a location for the baby shower! Yay! A big stress reliever! In other news, been having a lot of uncomfort, I think it's round ligament pain mainly on my right side. At times it's to the point where it hurts to walk. I have an appointment tomorrow and will make mention of it then. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## hellojello25

Homegrown - that's great news about the baby shower! We've known that we aren't going to have one for this guy, but I do want to do a dinner or something just to celebrate him, you know what I mean?

Update: Almost third tri (tomorrow officially)! I have definitely slowed down a lot these past couple weeks. My SPD got better once little man moved up a bit, but now it's back most days because he's bigger. I think I'm just going to have to get used to the fact that my pelvis is going to be sore and achy from now until after he's born.

On the plus side, we're going away this weekend for Memorial Day and I'm pretty excited! The car ride is kind of long (4.5 hours one way), but it'll be worth it to see family and friends. I just hope Alex does well on the car ride. The last time we made this drive was around Christmas and he just screamed the last 45 minutes in the car because he wanted to get out. I don't blame him lol I felt like screaming too at that point.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## homegrown21

hellojello25: I completely understand, we decided to take a more relaxed approach again with baby #2. We didn't have a traditional shower for our first, it was more of a large family gathering. Which we're doing again this time around. 

In other news, my Dr. is sending me out again for another specialist US. Keeps stating that there is no reason for concern, that baby is not positioning himself correctly. Even though the technician again stated that everything looked fine and she had everything she needed. This will be my 3rd US with 'no concern.' Now I'm beginning to get agitated, no concern and it's my 3rd anatomy scan?


----------



## Alligator

hello - enjoy your long weekend, and yay for third tri! I hope the car trip isn't too sucky for you. I am feeling you on the SPD pain. I've had it for at least 1-2 months now it seems. It's getting worse. Baby is head down now (not engaged) and I'm sure once she drops it will be worse. It's quite bad and I'm in a lot of pain. I've gone to chiro and get a bit of relief but not a lot, and it's expensive. I'm just resigned to the fact that I'll be in pain until she's here lol. And then obviously after as things heal.

Homegrown - that's certainly frustrating, I'm sorry. It seems strange that your doctor would lie to you if there's no concern, but perhaps they see something the techs don't and just want a better view! Try not to stress, I am sure they would tell you if there was real reason to worry.


----------



## Starlight32

Lilmiss- did they know why you had extra fluid? They told me possibly GD (taking 3 hour glucose test but don't know when I'll get the results) but my dr says I don't have any risk factors for GD so she said it might be something else...


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Starlight - They couldn't find a reason for my polyhydramnios either. They tested me for GD but it came back normal range. They told me that it just sometimes happens especially in subsequent pregnancies. Not to scare you or anything but I did go into premature labor at 35 weeks because my cervix gave out due to the weight of the fluid (I was carrying about a gallon extra fluid by that point). Thankfully the baby was fine, although he did have to go through multiple testing to make sure, but in the end there was no reason they could find for the polyhydramnios on his end either. I wanted to make a side note that at my 30 week scan with this baby my levels were normal so just because you had it in one pregnancy doesn't necessarily mean you'll have it again, should you decide to have another.


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys sorry Ive been MIA just been so busy getting stuff done and organised cant believe I have less than 11wks to go now till due date feel like its all just moving too quick now x my gtt went well I passed and Ive had my 28wk check up with midwife all measuring well and heard babies heartbeat too xx sorry some of you are struggling with pelvic pain it sounds awful xx Ive not got that but tiredness has creeped back in and I get bad leg cramps sometimes when I walk its like my calf muscle snaps and causes me so much pain I nearly fall over xx but I cant complain as Ive waited a long time for my little miracle x

Ive put on a ton of weight too 3 stone 2lb so far lucky Im tall and wasnt overweight before pregnancy but my god can I feel it Im not looking forward to trying to loose it all after baby is born x Ive also decided to do breast and bottle feeds a mixture of them both one breast feeding will help me loose weight and good for baby but also bottle so I dont feel like a constant milk cow lol and hubby gets the feeding bonding time too xx

Ive pretty much got everything for baby just need essentials like nappies toilettries etc.. but its all just piled up in the little room which will be the nursery so we really need to sort it out now and get it finished xx Ive gone for a chicco next to me crib in our bedroom which he will be in for a while before going in his own cot xx

How is everyone anyway xx

MKaykes wow a boy are you shocked after thinking you were having a boy congrats on team blue xx

I too am expecting a long baby all our family are tall and were around the 8lb to 10lb mark so we shall see x

Welcone MrsCletus hope you are well and congrats on your little miracle x

Jello I absolutely love the name Samuel xx

Starlight we're the same on the name Alex everyone calls him by his name, his name has been put in cards by hubby to me and placed in plaques with all other grandchildrens names for presents for mothers day gifts by family so we cant change it now lol xx sorry you have polyhidramnios really hope it doesnt get too bad xx

Homegrown yay to getting your babyshower sorted Im made up for you hun and thats grim 3 anatomy scans Id feel the same hun it would be starting to worry and upset me too maybe you need it out with the Doc about it he could be just getting more money out of your insurance xx


----------



## hellojello25

AngelaALA said:


> Jello I absolutely love the name Samuel xx

I do too, but we've changed it again :wacko:

Now, it's Logan and it's going to stay Logan lol we're both very firm on it and we love it very much! Much more than either of the previous two we were iffy on. We've even told Alex at this point, so there's no going back lol!

Just got back from my doctor appointment this morning. I passed my GTT test with flying colors and got my Rhogam shot. 

Everything baby-wise looks great, but the doctor is scheduling me for another ultrasound at 32 weeks to monitor the baby's growth. Because Alex was such a big baby, and subsequent children are usually larger (especially subsequent boys!), they want to keep an eye on the baby and make sure he doesn't get too big. They especially want to monitor him because they thought Alex was going to be 8.5 pounds and he was 10! It doesn't seem like a lot, but I guess it's pretty significant. 

Idk what they're going to do if the baby's getting too big though...probably a C-section. Not gunna lie, I wouldn't be upset about that. Then I can plan things out a little better lol.

Next appointment is June 26, and after that I switch to every two weeks...yikes! This is flying by!


----------



## Alligator

YAY for passing the GTT. I didn't find the drink so bad actually. 

I'm now starting to count down the weeks...getting to the challenging physical part of pregnancy for sure! I'm in a lot of pelvic pain, heartburn is back, not sleeping comfortably as my hips/back ache, and while I treasure baby's movements sometimes they are painful and keep me up at night.


----------



## AngelaALA

Jello fantastic news you passed the GTT and my god a ten pounder that made me cross my legs I hope this Alex isn't that big lol xx it's good that you get to see baby again xx

Sorry to hear your struggling Alligator but your in single figures now the countdown is on Im nearly there Ice got 9 wks left in work and just over 10 till my due date its mental and will be here before I know it xx


----------



## Alligator

It is so close! I only have 12 work days left...thank god lol.


----------



## hellojello25

I would love only 12 work days left! I'm working right up until the baby decides to come! With Alex, I worked a week past my due date...ugh!

And yes, I was very happy about passing the GTT! I was a little nervous because my food aversions are pretty bad this time around and I've been eating a lot of pasta. Since carbs = sugar, I wasn't so sure I was going to be fine this time. I didn't think the drink was that bad either.

Work is kind of stressful right now. The only other person who can cover for me is leaving in July and my boss is trying to find a replacement, but it's not easy. I have no idea what's going to happen if they don't find someone before I leave in August. I could always work from home on maternity leave, but I don't really want to as I'll have a newborn and a 2 year old to look after. Hopefully they find someone soon.


----------



## Alligator

I hope they find someone also...it's not really up to you to worry about, you'll have a newborn and a family to care for!

My work wanted an 'end date' (I'm taking a year maternity leave), and I didn't want to work right until my due date...that sounds horrible. So originally I was going to leave just under 2 weeks before my due date as it coincided with a long weekend, but then I found out I have 10 vacation days to use, so my last work day is June 15!


----------



## AngelaALA

Aligator my god not long now till you finish work Im on countdown too but I have 8 wks and 4 days left till maternity kicks in then Im taking 7 months off I'm lucky in my job as I can drop hours but still earn the same money my pay doesnt drop I work 10hr shifts but Ive dropped to 8 hrs and am going to drop to 6 hrs nxt wk I can drop all the way to 2 hrs before I go off meaning I can work late into pregnancy x I wish I could take a year off but I simply cant afford to go down to statuary maternity pay for too long so Ill be returning after 7 months off x

Sounds awful Jello you could do without the stress hers hoping they find a replacement for you whilst you are off xx My job is stressful too I need to get my workload clear before I go off which isn't as easy as you think but bosses keep coming in with urgent tasks for me and Ive been working past my hrs Im supposed to work on weds I had to leave work early as I was just drained I couldnt keep my eyes open so told them I had to leave I hope thats a wake-up call to them that they need to ease off me a bit x


----------



## homegrown21

Hi all! So had my anatomy scan again on Wednesday and everything is looking great. Need to have a discussion with my doctor, as the tech said nothing looked out of the ordinary. So far, my little man is weighing in at 2lbs, 4oz and all of it is in his cheeks! Last 2 days he hasn't been active at all, a few kicks here and there; but not like he usually is. Hope everyone is doing great! Happy Friday!


----------



## hellojello25

homegrown21 said:


> Hi all! So had my anatomy scan again on Wednesday and everything is looking great. Need to have a discussion with my doctor, as the tech said nothing looked out of the ordinary. So far, my little man is weighing in at 2lbs, 4oz and all of it is in his cheeks! Last 2 days he hasn't been active at all, a few kicks here and there; but not like he usually is. Hope everyone is doing great! Happy Friday!

That's great that everything looks so good! My doctor scheduled me for a growth ultrasound on June 25 to check the baby's size. Alex was so big when he was born, so because of that and the fact that second babies, especially boys, are bigger, they want to keep an eye on how he's progressing. 

I'm not worried about it though. This baby was already bigger at the 20 week than Alex was, so I know he's going to be bigger, but I also know that they'll let me deliver naturally as long as they think he's under 11 pounds. Either way, as long as he's healthy and happy, it doesn't matter to me. :)


----------



## homegrown21

hellojello25 said:


> homegrown21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! So had my anatomy scan again on Wednesday and everything is looking great. Need to have a discussion with my doctor, as the tech said nothing looked out of the ordinary. So far, my little man is weighing in at 2lbs, 4oz and all of it is in his cheeks! Last 2 days he hasn't been active at all, a few kicks here and there; but not like he usually is. Hope everyone is doing great! Happy Friday!
> 
> That's great that everything looks so good! My doctor scheduled me for a growth ultrasound on June 25 to check the baby's size. Alex was so big when he was born, so because of that and the fact that second babies, especially boys, are bigger, they want to keep an eye on how he's progressing.
> 
> I'm not worried about it though. This baby was already bigger at the 20 week than Alex was, so I know he's going to be bigger, but I also know that they'll let me deliver naturally as long as they think he's under 11 pounds. Either way, as long as he's healthy and happy, it doesn't matter to me. :)Click to expand...

I hadn't known that the second baby had the possibility of being larger. I guess that could be a good reason why they want to keep an eye on him. The tech did say he weighed a lot for the amount of weeks he was; so I'll have to ask the doctor about that at my appointment. I'm sure my doctor will be the same and make sure he's at a decent weight for natural birth or if we'll have to revert to an alternative method; which I'm really not looking forward to if that be the case.


----------



## Alligator

I can't believe I have just over a month left! Time is flying by.

Having some period like cramps the last 12 hours or so..pretty mild, but I think baby may have dropped some (I seem to be able to breathe a little easier), so maybe it's just achyness and pressure from that?


----------



## homegrown21

Alligator said:


> I can't believe I have just over a month left! Time is flying by.
> 
> Having some period like cramps the last 12 hours or so..pretty mild, but I think baby may have dropped some (I seem to be able to breathe a little easier), so maybe it's just achyness and pressure from that?

I'm jealous! A month left! I feel like I've been my 20's forever!! I'm totally out of breath constantly and when I hear heavy breathing I have to stop and realize that it's me, it's embarrassing :blush: I feel my little guy drop a lot so I get the achiness and pressure. Hang in there, you're almost done!


----------



## homegrown21

So mild dilemma, my sister and her fiancé live out of state and will be traveling after little man is born. I like her fiancé well enough, I don't know too much about her, but I do know that she smokes. How do can I put it mildly that I don't want her holding the baby unless her clothes are smoke free? I have every right to ask of this since I'm the mom, but I also don't want to make her feel unwelcomed. I just think it's common sense to not smoke, but to smell fresh and clean when handling a newborn. Any thoughts?


----------



## Alligator

I felt like after my 20w scan time flew by and it seems like just yesterday I was 30 weeks..time is going fast!

Regarding the smoking I totally agree with you, I think in situations like this it's best to be blunt.

'We can't wait for you to meet baby but during our baby classes/our doctor told us (blame someone else lol) that second hand smoke, even on clothing, is one of the big risks for SIDS (true)...can we ask that before you hold baby you ensure you clothes are smoke free and that everyone washes their hands?' I


----------



## homegrown21

Alligator said:


> I felt like after my 20w scan time flew by and it seems like just yesterday I was 30 weeks..time is going fast!
> 
> Regarding the smoking I totally agree with you, I think in situations like this it's best to be blunt.
> 
> 'We can't wait for you to meet baby but during our baby classes/our doctor told us (blame someone else lol) that second hand smoke, even on clothing, is one of the big risks for SIDS (true)...can we ask that before you hold baby you ensure you clothes are smoke free and that everyone washes their hands?' I

Thanks! Best to blame it on someone else and I did not know about the SIDS thing! Maybe I should be taking a baby class!


----------



## Alligator

Yes second hand smoke has been shown to have negative effects in infants and children, one of which is SIDS, obviously I'm not trying to fear monger, the risk is still low, but anything to protect your babies, right? Especially since it's such a minor thing that we can control (there's so much we can't).


----------



## hellojello25

Alligator - I can't believe you only have a month! I have a little over two and it just feels like it's so far away. 

I've been getting period type cramps for the past few days, but I don't think they're contractions since my belly doesn't get hard. Maybe baby boy is low? 

Also, regarding the smoking, I think being blunt and talking about SIDS would be best. Most smokers understand anyways. My fiancé used to smoke when Alex was born (he quit almost a year ago now!) and I made him change his clothes and wash his hands and face every time he came back in. Every. Time.


----------



## Alligator

It's hard to believe there's a little over a month left! 5-6 weeks likely at most...they don't let you go much over 41 weeks here...although maybe they would let me go to nearly 42? haha I pray not! Everyone thinks this baby is coming early! We'll see :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm the opposite. The 20s seemed to go by in a blink for me but now that I'm in the 30s it is taking forever. It seems like my 30w scan was months ago lol. Baby is running out of room and all I feel right now is limbs everywhere. SPD is so bad now from baby dropping. I went to get out of bed this morning and tmi but my whole pelvis cracked in several places, then I had a sharp pain shoot up my back when I stood up. Just ready to be done at this point and I still have weeks left... ugh!


----------



## Alligator

lilmiss my spd is bad too...I have bad pain while walking and getting up out of bed is really really painful, I have to move so slowly and just work through the pain I find. It sucks!


----------



## homegrown21

I definitely have my good days and bad days for pelvic pain, thankfully today is a good one! Since my little guy is measuring a week ahead, I know that the upcoming 13 weeks left are going to be a rollercoaster! I just can't wait to be able to sleep on my back and stomach again!! Thanks all for the smoking advice, since I don't know her very well I don't want it to come off rude. But like everyone said, it should be common sense to not smell like smoke and then try to hold a newborn. I'll talk to my sister and see if she can play middle man when that time comes.


----------



## hellojello25

Well, it looks like the baby is head down now. I've got tons of pressure and pelvic pain and have for the past few days. I think this is most likely how it's going to be from here on out until he decides to make his appearance. 

On the plus side, less than two weeks until our next ultrasound! Hopefully the tech will do a 3-D picture of his face even though it's just a growth scan. I'd love to see what he looks like. From what I've seen online, they're pretty accurate at that point :D 

Started getting some nausea again, usually just when I eat too much. Completely normal, but man, do I hate the third trimester lol. August cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Alligator

I still hate the first trimester the most but yeah third trimester is no picnic either LOL. I feel you with the nausea, and the heartburn! UGH. And just food aversions...I don't even really like eating anymore, my DH is annoyed with me as I can't think ahead to what I might want to eat for dinner, I pretty much have to decide right before I eat it so planning meals is a bit of a pain. I'm content to just eat cheese and crackers half the time!

I have my 36 week appointment on Thursday and they told me I'll be getting a bum swab! FUN lol. And then I start weekly appointments! Crazy. This is also my last week of work. Friday is my last day. I can't wait.

Baby's bassinet is all ready in our room as well as a diaper change station. I also have a little portable box of post-partum goodies for myself (pads, breast pads, nipple cream, perineal spray, etc.), the hospital bags are packed (just a few things to grab last minute like my glasses and a phone charger and I wrote a list out and put it on top of the bag), I've started washing baby's clothes and getting her room organized. We'll put the car seat in this weekend and once that's done, it's just little things to get ready!


----------



## hellojello25

Alligator said:


> I still hate the first trimester the most but yeah third trimester is no picnic either LOL. I feel you with the nausea, and the heartburn! UGH. And just food aversions...I don't even really like eating anymore, my DH is annoyed with me as I can't think ahead to what I might want to eat for dinner, I pretty much have to decide right before I eat it so planning meals is a bit of a pain. I'm content to just eat cheese and crackers half the time!
> 
> I have my 36 week appointment on Thursday and they told me I'll be getting a bum swab! FUN lol. And then I start weekly appointments! Crazy. This is also my last week of work. Friday is my last day. I can't wait.
> 
> Baby's bassinet is all ready in our room as well as a diaper change station. I also have a little portable box of post-partum goodies for myself (pads, breast pads, nipple cream, perineal spray, etc.), the hospital bags are packed (just a few things to grab last minute like my glasses and a phone charger and I wrote a list out and put it on top of the bag), I've started washing baby's clothes and getting her room organized. We'll put the car seat in this weekend and once that's done, it's just little things to get ready!

Yeah, first tri is not fun, but I'm lucky in the fact that I didn't have any morning sickness for my first and just nausea with my second, so it wasn't too bad. Third tri for me is def the worst one, especially since I'm pretty sure this little guy is a monster baby just like his brother was lol.

And I hear you on the food aversions! I haven't had any new ones in a while, but they are so bad! We always keep pasta around because that's one of the only things I CAN eat.

We don't have anything yet for the baby except a car seat and it's starting to stress me out. I mean, we can use Alex's old clothes and toys, but we do need to get a new co-sleeper and a new video monitor since ours is on the way out. Plus some little things like mittens and pacifiers. Alex hated both of those things so we got rid of them. It's just getting down to the wire and I just want things settled lol.


----------



## homegrown21

Tomorrow I finally begin my 3rd trimester! I'm excited and hope these next 12 weeks go by. I live in Arizona so our summer has been in full swing these last few weeks and I've been drinking more water then usual. Last thing I need is to be dehydrated. Baby's room is almost set, in the process of making the art décor and a friend is graciously giving us her old chest of drawers. Everything is slowly coming together and I couldn't be happier, now all we need is our little man to show his handsome face in September!


----------



## Alligator

It's so funny how everyone is different, my third trimester has been challenging and I'm miserable and uncomfortable but if I had to choose I would rather feel like this than constantly sick as I did in first tri. But we all have different symptoms!

I'm starting to feel really anxious about not being ready but I think we are, mostly, ready. A few things to go of course and are you ever REALLY ready? We'll adjust and learn as we go :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats and welcome to the third trimester, homegrown! :)

I'm with you ladies about being fed up with the third trimester. I wake up with nausea from the baby kicking me all night, then by evening I have horrible SPD and it ends with heartburn all night. I'm on Zantac for the heartburn but it doesn't always help. I'm just assuming that this is how it's going to be from here on out until the birth of the baby. On a side note, I'm less than a week away from where I was when I gave birth to my last son, at 35w3d. I'm hoping to last out longer than that with this one. The goal of my midwife is to get me to at least 37 weeks (full term) this time. I'm having lots of pelvic pressure though and baby is engaged so I'm not sure if I will or not. I'm also losing bits of mucus plug.


----------



## Alligator

Fingers crossed lilmiss!!


----------



## hellojello25

lilmiss - fingers crossed for 37 weeks! I know exactly what you mean about nausea from the baby kicking. This little guy likes to kick my sternum and somehow bump into my left hip bone at the same time. He's very active and all that movement makes me nauseous. I think maybe his butt is hitting my stomach lol. And the heartburn is starting to get worse. I can still control it with Tums, but hopefully it doesn't get too crazy!


----------



## Alligator

My heartburn is bad too! Mostly at night. Every time I wake up to pee I have to take a heartburn tablet. I might ask my doctor on Thursday about a prescription option for the last few weeks! 

Im now off work which is great! Sitting on my couch eating breakfast and watching the news. Im going swimming with my friend and her baby today, hopefully that takes some pressure off these joints and muscles in my body! Then Ill likely run a couple errands and make dinner for hubby! Trying to do 1-2 tasks a day around the house to keep up with stuff while Im off before baby comes while also resting (which is the point!)


----------



## hellojello25

Alligator said:


> Im now off work which is great! Sitting on my couch eating breakfast and watching the news. Im going swimming with my friend and her baby today, hopefully that takes some pressure off these joints and muscles in my body! Then Ill likely run a couple errands and make dinner for hubby! Trying to do 1-2 tasks a day around the house to keep up with stuff while Im off before baby comes while also resting (which is the point!)

That's so exciting! I wish I was able to take more time off, but alas, the US has crap maternity leave lol

I just found out that one of my good friends is pregnant with her first :happydance: She's only about 4-5 weeks along, so they're keeping it hush hush, but we're going to be meeting up this weekend because she said she has a lot of questions, and I'm the only one out of our friend group who has kids already. I don't blame her! This is my second and I still have a lot of questions :haha:


----------



## Alligator

Thats so fun to have a friend who is expecting also! Your babies will be close in age, which will be fun!


----------



## hellojello25

Alligator said:


> Thats so fun to have a friend who is expecting also! Your babies will be close in age, which will be fun!

I know, I've got my fingers crossed that she makes it through the first tri! She would be the only friend I have who has children as well (outside of work), and we would def have playdates and whatnot. I'm so happy for her (and for me lol)!


----------



## homegrown21

I've felt so uncontrolled with my emotions and my hormones since almost the beginning that it's been an up hill battle. I even went so far to have accused/made assumptions that my DH was having a relationship with one of his co-workers after I found some text messages that left me very uneasy. I felt and still do feel as though their working relationship is _too_ comfortable. We had a huge blow out a few months back about it, he denied everything, said they're just friends and didn't see anything wrong with their interactions. But I can't seem to really shake it off, I've never met her and that causes more anxiety. Sorry to bring this up, but I really don't have many people to trust and you all seem very friendly


----------



## MKaykes

Hi ladies! Haven't checked in here for a while! Sorry 3rd trimester is causing problems for lots of you :( I've only got heartburn to deal with and swollen feet (currently got myself on bed with intention of reading while elevating my feet but catching up on BnB instead).

Homegrown, sorry to hear about your issues with DH. If they've got a friendly work relationship, could you maybe set something up to all have dinner together sometime so you could meet her? Maybe seeing them interact in person would help you feel better about things. My DH has lots of friends which include females and I have no concerns with it. But, I had an ex who I was very uncomfortable with female friends I didn't know, and one in particular that I did know. Things may have never crossed the line but was too close for comfort. Thankfully I trust DH way more than the ex, and I either know all of his female friends or he's been friends with them for like 20 years and everyone is married so I dont feel any kind of threat. It could definitely be hormones but could also be a reason, if you're typically a trusting person and something feels odd sometimes you have to trust your gut.

Has my first baby shower a little over a week ago and got lots of cute clothes and other good stuff. My aunt is throwing a family shower this coming weekend so then we'll know what we have left to buy. I think bottles are the only must haves that we'll need to get before baby arrives which is great! I'm a little sad, DH has 3 brothers who are all married. Not one of the 3 SILs will be at the shower. I actually cried about it today. I know the family is all excited for the baby, but his family dynamics are just so different than mine. They don't even make a point to get together for holidays. One of the SIL I'd say I've only seen 5-6 times in the 4 years we've been married, 5 1/2 we've been together. That included the day DH's mom died, her visitation, funeral and our wedding. I just wish they'd make more of an effort. I was hoping another baby in the family could bring them all together but looking like that may not be the case. Oh well, I've got my family, both mom and dad's side, and had so many friends show up I teared up thanking them all for being there for me before I opened gifts. Our little guy is so loved already, so wanted for many years!


----------



## Alligator

Im so sorry homegrown. That sounds rough. It could be hormones but, trust your gut as well. Trust is so important and it does sound like hes broken some of it with those texts. 

Mkaykes Im sorry about your in laws. That is sad when your family expectations arent met. I hope you will still have lots of family there to spoil you!! 

As for me, had an ultrasound that confirmed my little sweetheart is breech!! Ugh! 37 weeks. So I am referred to a high risk OB to discuss our options.


----------



## MKaykes

Oh no Alligator! Sorry you found she's breech! Have you tried Spinning Babies exercises? I started doing them about 30 weeks every few days.


----------



## Alligator

Ive done a few things, cat cow yoga poses, laying with my bum up, yoga ball... Im definitely looking into doing more and perhaps trying acupuncture as well! Little turkey is making this challenging!


----------



## hellojello25

Update time :)

We had our growth scan this morning. The baby is measuring 2.5 weeks ahead and weighs 5lbs 4oz, which is in the 87th percentile. We knew he was going to be big though, so it's not much of a surprise lmao! The surprise part is that he's breech, but he still has plenty of time to flip. 

I have my doctor's appointment tomorrow, and we have a few different things to discuss, but as long as the doctor isn't concerned about how big he is or that he's breech, then I'm not concerned.


----------



## MKaykes

I'm with you there Jello! We've got the same due date and Fri we had a scan and my little guy was measuring 5 lb 3 oz! Also no surprise as DH was nearly 8 lbs and I was nearly 9 lbs (a month early) my sister had 9 and 10 lb babies. You've still got time for him to flip! My guy was head down and I'm worried he'll flip back up.


----------



## hellojello25

MKaykes said:


> I'm with you there Jello! We've got the same due date and Fri we had a scan and my little guy was measuring 5 lb 3 oz! Also no surprise as DH was nearly 8 lbs and I was nearly 9 lbs (a month early) my sister had 9 and 10 lb babies. You've still got time for him to flip! My guy was head down and I'm worried he'll flip back up.

Yeah, I think we'll probably be alright. Everything Google says is that the doctors don't really worry about the baby being breech until like 37 weeks. But I'm not against a C-section either, so if it happens, it happens.

Alex was 9lbs 15oz and 22 inches at birth which was 100th percentile for both if I'm remembering correctly, but at his 20 week scan he was only 50th percentile. So he really shot up the second half of the pregnancy. This baby was 60th percentile at his 20 week scan, and now is 87th percentile, so we figure he'll probably be a little bigger than Alex. 

It's really not a surprise since I'm 6'1", my fiancé is 6'2", and both my father and brother are 6'8" lmao. We're just waiting to see if this baby breaks the family record (my brother - born at 10lbs 4oz and 23 inches). Alex got close, but no dice. However he is in 2nd place thus far :D

Oh my goodness, you were 9lbs at a month early? Yikes lol!


----------



## homegrown21

Thanks ladies for the advice, hoping that there's nothing to it; I'll keep you all updated!

MKayes - I get the whole in-laws scenario; my MIL doesn't quite make the effort sometimes to get to know me. She plays the part of doting grandmother when it suits her and declines at times when it doesn't. So we rely heavily on my parents, whom have been so supportive that I can't even put it into words. It's going to be interesting how often she will interact with our second son.

On a side note, most of you are a few weeks further along then I; how are Braxton hicks going for you? It's been about 6 years since I was pregnant and this past week I think they've been starting to hit me. Nothing severe, but I think I was confusing them with other symptoms, i.e gas, bloat, cramping. This morning, I actually felt the tightness for about 30 seconds and then I was fine. 

Anyways, baby shower is still planned and oh, by the way MIL decided to offer her house (AGAIN) as the location...not sure if I told you ladies that or not :)


----------



## MKaykes

I think I had BH for a while but didn't realize it. Seems to happen more often when I'm working at the nursing home on my feet for hours and lots of walking. I just get a tightness that at first I think is baby pressing up against them outside but realize then that I'm tight all around. I'd say it probably happens on average about 3 times a day for me for 30-60 seconds. I wish that is what real labor contractions would feel like, I could totally handle that, lol!

Glad your shower is going on as planned Homegrown! When is it?


----------



## hellojello25

I really don't get BH that often, or if I do, I don't notice them. But I was like that with my other pregnancy too, and I guess my mother never noticed them with either of her pregnancies. Maybe we just don't feel them? Idk lol.

So I talked to the doctor this morning. I guess the baby is measuring almost 3 weeks ahead, so they're scheduling me for another ultrasound in a month. If they think he's going to be 11+ pounds at 40 weeks, and/or if he's still breech, they're going to schedule me for a C-section at 39 weeks. They said they aren't going to make any decisions right now though because he still has time to flip, and he might not be that big. 

I personally don't care either way. I just know I don't want them to try to flip him externally and I think I might try to argue that we could do a C-section at 40 weeks instead of 39. I don't think he'd be coming any earlier than that anyways, since with his brother my body was not ready for labor at all when they induced me at 41 weeks.


----------



## homegrown21

Mkayes - I felt the tightness around as well and like you said, wish that was how real contractions were like! It'd be a breeze! My baby shower is set for August 18th, 2 weeks before baby; hopefully not cutting it too close!

Hellojello25 - 11lbs at birth, oh bless you! Good luck with that! Hopefully he isn't breeched.


----------



## hellojello25

homegrown21 said:


> Hellojello25 - 11lbs at birth, oh bless you! Good luck with that! Hopefully he isn't breeched.

Fingers crossed he isn't either of those things lol! However, I know my first son slept through the night at a month and I think it was because he was so big, so if the trade-off is more sleep, I think I might take it haha.

Honestly, as long as he's healthy and happy, that's all that matters to me :)


----------



## Alligator

Well ladies my baby is footling breech, so weve scheduled a csection for July 5! Thats a week today!!! Ill be 39+1.


----------



## MKaykes

Wow Alligator, that'll be here soon and you'll get to meet your little girl!


----------



## hellojello25

Congrats Alligator! That's so exciting!!!!!


----------



## homegrown21

a week!! Congrats, Alligator!


----------



## Alligator

Very exciting and also very nervous.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Hellojello I'm going through the same situation right now. This baby was measuring 39 weeks at my 35 week appointment so they scheduled me for a growth scan, which I had today. He is now an estimated 8lbs 10oz so if he doesn't come within the next 2 weeks, we will be talking possible induction or c-section, as I had a difficult time birthing my 9 pounder so they don't want me to go much over that. It's getting so close now and realistic!


----------



## hellojello25

lilmisscaviar said:


> Hellojello I'm going through the same situation right now. This baby was measuring 39 weeks at my 35 week appointment so they scheduled me for a growth scan, which I had today. He is now an estimated 8lbs 10oz so if he doesn't come within the next 2 weeks, we will be talking possible induction or c-section, as I had a difficult time birthing my 9 pounder so they don't want me to go much over that. It's getting so close now and realistic!

Yikes! It's awesome that you're so close though, I'm a little jealous lol. I'm still waiting for the call from my doctor for the ultrasound date. Idk how cautious they are going to be about the C-section though. I think they are worried because with my oldest, they thought he was going to be 8.5 pounds at the most, and he was 10. Plus the fact that this one was measuring 36 weeks and breech, so there isn't too much room for him to flip. I know if he's still breech, they'll schedule the C-section, but idk what they'll do if he's flipped. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. My mother is convinced I'll be having a C-section though lol.

I can't believe I can officially say I'm having a baby next month! It's gone by so fast!


----------



## MKaykes

Ladies I'm so excited the babies are coming! Alligator just s few more days and Caviar you won't be much longer!! I feel like my summer is going to fly by. 

I'm still feeling pretty good (yay!). Sleep has gotten a bit harder but I guess that's good practice for what is to come! 

DH is convinced he's going to be born 2 weeks early... part of me wants that to happen and the other wants to keep nourishing and growing him inside as long as I can.


----------



## homegrown21

Since being pregnant isn't realistic enough for me, 2 of my friends have had their babies this past week! 3 more are all due around the same time and then it'll be my turn! Seeing their pictures online, is making me super anxious and really nervous at the same time. I'm a bottomless pit of emotion right now. I go in for an U/S next Monday to see how this guy is measuring. We still don't have a name picked out, starting to assume we might not until the day of! 

Invites for the baby shower have gone out and now MIL is starting her, what I like to call "phase one - treading lightly." Gonna try to let it go and not worry about it so much.

DH and I talked the other day and I said, in a calm voice, everything that I've been feeling. How I feel vulnerable and emotional one day and carefree and happy the next. So everything he does, whether intentional or not, really affects me and he needs to understand that. So far, so good...

I can't wait for us all to have our beautiful babies! Not to jinx it, but if July could segue into August quickly, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Alligator

Only 3 more sleeps over here and Im getting anxious! Its funny I always thought she would come early but I didnt plan for it like this hahah


----------



## homegrown21

Has anyone gone to a concert during their pregnancy? We're going to one tonight, it's both seated and standing, paid extra for the seated so I'm not standing all night and people don't bump into me. But I guess I didn't take into consideration if baby would be ok?? Now it's gotten me anxious of whether I should go? Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## Alligator

Go and enjoy homegrown! Baby is super snug and safe in there.


----------



## homegrown21

Thanks Alligator! I was too excited when I purchased them a few months ago that I didn't think is it ok? But gonna have some fun!


----------



## MKaykes

I'm going to a music fest this coming weekend. Granted usually not as loud since I can stand back further. I've been to several since pregnant though it's been a few months. I think they are surrounded by enough fluid etc that they are good!

Hope you enjoyed your show!


----------



## homegrown21

Getting to the point of needing a maternity belt, baby is just putting so much pressure and strain on everything that it's beginning to be a little too much. With almost 9 more weeks, I'm gonna need something! Have any of you ladies used a maternity belt? Any recommendations? Looking on Amazon and I don't want to spend too much since my time is slloooowwwllyy arriving. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Homegrown I hope you enjoyed the concert! I've used a maternity belt up until 36 weeks, then I stopped wearing it in hopes that the baby would push down and start to dilate me lol. I just used a plain off brand that I bought at Walmart. I highly recommend one not only with a belt across the middle but across the top too. I bought one from Toys R Us in previous pregnancies that was only a belt across the middle and it kept rolling up every time I sat down.

I had my last appointment with my midwife today. After this I will be seeing a doctor in case I need induction/c-section due to baby's size. My midwife told me that she doesn't see me hanging on much longer since I'm already 75% effaced but I think that's because she really wants to deliver me lol. However, I'm only 1 cm dilated so I don't think a natural labor is on the cards. I think baby is just too large to be born naturally. Of course my kids do tend to surprise me so we'll see. My first appointment with the doctor is on Monday to discuss induction.


----------



## homegrown21

Thanks lilmisscaviar I did, we had a great time! Baby was dancing around even after I laid down to go to bed, his first concert was a success! Thanks for the recommendation on the belt, I hadn't thought to look at Wal-Mart, been scoping out Amazon. Need one asap, as my guy decided to roll over onto a nerve, sciatic or not it's been painful to sit, stand, walk, etc. Last place I want to be right now is work!

I have an appointment on Monday for an U/S, to I can only assume, measure him and get an estimated weight! I'll have to let you all know what transpires. Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## homegrown21

So had an interesting weekend and day, Saturday night I was spotting, obviously freaked me out. Called my doctor who was reassuring and said that if it's accompanied with contractions, which it wasn't and if it didn't prolong, which again it didn't; then I shouldn't worry. It subsided after those first few wipes and haven't had anything since then. But last night and already twice this morning I've had severe vaginal pain that has come and gone. Baby has been moving the entire time and thankfully I already have an appointment this afternoon. Just curious if anyone has had similar symptoms?


----------



## hellojello25

homegrown21 said:


> So had an interesting weekend and day, Saturday night I was spotting, obviously freaked me out. Called my doctor who was reassuring and said that if it's accompanied with contractions, which it wasn't and if it didn't prolong, which again it didn't; then I shouldn't worry. It subsided after those first few wipes and haven't had anything since then. But last night and already twice this morning I've had severe vaginal pain that has come and gone. Baby has been moving the entire time and thankfully I already have an appointment this afternoon. Just curious if anyone has had similar symptoms?

No, I haven't had anything like this, sorry! Definitely bring it up at your appointment though. Have you had sex or anything like that recently? Might just be an irritated cervix? Let us know how it goes!

My ultrasound is officially scheduled for 7/23 at 1. My fiancé should be able to go as he will be back from his work trip by then. We have maternity photos scheduled for this Saturday as well. I'm really excited about that! I'm scheduling a mani/pedi for Friday night and am definitely looking forward to the pampering. I need it lol.

My friend who I found out was pregnant was really sick last week and over the weekend. Her doctor isn't sure if its a stomach bug, morning sickness, or an adverse reaction to the antibiotics she was on for a UTI. Hopefully she feels better soon though!


----------



## Alligator

Sorry for the late update ladies! Baby Genevieve arrived at 4:17pm on July 5, 6lb8oz. Shes perfect. My csection recovery was challenging and breastfeeding is hard but we are home and adjusting as best we can! 

Hang in there mamas. Its all worth it to see that sweet face.


----------



## hellojello25

Alligator said:


> Sorry for the late update ladies! Baby Genevieve arrived at 4:17pm on July 5, 6lb8oz. Shes perfect. My csection recovery was challenging and breastfeeding is hard but we are home and adjusting as best we can!
> 
> Hang in there mamas. Its all worth it to see that sweet face.

Congratulations Alligator!!! That's so exciting! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## homegrown21

Alligator said:


> Sorry for the late update ladies! Baby Genevieve arrived at 4:17pm on July 5, 6lb8oz. Shes perfect. My csection recovery was challenging and breastfeeding is hard but we are home and adjusting as best we can!
> 
> Hang in there mamas. Its all worth it to see that sweet face.

Congrats!!!! Love the name!


----------



## homegrown21

So my doctor's appointment went well, had an U/S and the baby was being stubborn, he refused to turn around to show us his chunky cheeks. Got half faced shots and such, but nothing full on; guess he's going to make us wait another 9 weeks! He's also estimated at 4lbs 12oz! Doctor said he wasn't worried with the bleeding that occurred on Saturday night, considering it was a 1 time ordeal and the vaginal pain he said was because of baby. But to always make sure that I go to the ER if anything seems wrong or have contractions that don't stop. Still seems so far away, but I know he'll be here before I know it!


----------



## hellojello25

Homegrown: It's so frustrating when they won't show their face lol. This one's face was smushed up against the placenta when we went for my last ultrasound, so you couldn't really see him. I'm glad everything is alright and the doctor isn't worried about the bleeding! How have you been feeling otherwise?

Updates: One week until my next ultrasound! Unfortunately my fiancé won't be able to make it to that one since he has to work, but my mom and DS1 will be joining me. Then we'll see on Tuesday what our options are. 

The baby has definitely dropped though (not sure if head first or butt first though). My bump is much lower, my pelvis is aching, and I have a little more room up top. Also have been getting loads of Braxton Hicks. I never noticed them in my first pregnancy.

It's weird because I thought subsequent babies don't drop until labor is imminent, but he's been this way for almost a week now. Definitely not going to labor any time soon, I don't think! At least, I'd better not lol! My fiancé is on a work trip in another state this week and then in two weeks, my whole family is going on vacation 4.5 hours away (they're going to watch DS1 while we're at the hospital). My grandmother said she would come back, but I worry that she wouldn't make it in time. Oh well, I guess we'll cross that bridge if/when we come to it!


----------



## MKaykes

Alli - congrats on your baby girl! Hope things are settling down a bit. So many adjustments!

Homegrown - glad bleeding wasn't a concern. We had the same trouble at our last US, hands and feet up in his face. I guess seeing their faces is just a bonus though as long as they can tell baby is healthy. But seeing their chunky cheeks is so fun!

Jello - hopefully baby stays put until your family is back so you don't have to worry about DS. 

LilMiss - how are you doing? Getting close! 

AFM - nothing too exciting. Midwife checked my cervix on Thur and not starting to dilate at all, so was happy with that (not that a cm or 2 matters at this point). We have what should be our last US with MFM this Fri. Midwife did a quick one in office Thur as she couldn't tell for sure that he was head down, he was! He's still pushing up under my ribs and my heartburn is still no fun, but in the home stretch now! 4 1/2 weeks until due date, and as much as I'm sure the discomforts will get to me, I'm hoping to make it as close to due date as we can, without going over...you know, Price is Right rules, lol!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Mkaykes thank you for checking up on me. I was going to be induced tomorrow when I turned 39 weeks due to baby's estimated size but ended up going into spontaneous labor yesterday. Baby boy was born weighing 9lbs 15.5oz. Amazingly it was a natural birth with only mild shoulder dystocia and even more amazing was that I didn't tear.
 



Attached Files:







0715181247.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hellojello25

Oh. Em. Gee. That little boy is SO precious!! He looks just like the other little one in your profile picture. Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## hellojello25

MKaykes said:


> Jello - hopefully baby stays put until your family is back so you don't have to worry about DS.

LOL I wouldn't be super opposed to him coming early, but if he does, my fiancé will have to wait out in the hallway with him when it comes time to push since I don't want to traumatize him lol! So, I'm torn. I don't want fiancé to miss the birth, but I wouldn't mind this baby coming a little early (37+ weeks). I'm done with being pregnant.


----------



## homegrown21

congratulations lilmisscaviar! I'm seriously amazed that you didn't tear! They're expecting my little guy to be around the same and with my first I tore, so expecting the worse on that one!

hellojello25 - I hope he comes when everyone is at home and close to you, I'm the same about being pregnant..I'm so done!!

Everything has gone well with me so far, almost 33 weeks and already dreading the heat of August to come. Baby shower is coming along nicely, having difficulties with my MIL, oh joy! But trying to bypass her and get the rest of everything finished up. Physically and mentally I'm ready for labor, emotionally I'm still trying to process everything and the fact that we're adding another child into our family. For some reason it just hasn't hit me yet! With our first I felt ready, but not so much this time around and that's been making me feel guilty. Has anyone felt like that before?


----------



## MKaykes

Congrats Lilmiss! Good job on an almost 10 pounder! Hope you are both doing well!


----------



## hellojello25

homegrown21 said:


> Everything has gone well with me so far, almost 33 weeks and already dreading the heat of August to come. Baby shower is coming along nicely, having difficulties with my MIL, oh joy! But trying to bypass her and get the rest of everything finished up. Physically and mentally I'm ready for labor, emotionally I'm still trying to process everything and the fact that we're adding another child into our family. For some reason it just hasn't hit me yet! With our first I felt ready, but not so much this time around and that's been making me feel guilty. Has anyone felt like that before?

It hasn't hit me yet either. We only have the car seat and the double stroller so far, but this weekend we're pulling all the baby stuff out of storage and buying the rest of the things that we need. I think once all that stuff is set up in the house, it'll feel more real to me. Also, the fact that I'm constantly chasing around my toddler is keeping my focus off the fact that we're about to add a baby to the family. I haven't even packed a hospital bag yet...probably should do that relatively soon lol.

I definitely felt more prepared stuff wise with DS1, but I feel more mentally prepared for the newborn part this time around. Like, I already know what I'm doing (for the most part) and it's only been 2 years since I did it all before. I'm more worried about how my toddler will handle having a new baby. I think he'll be fine, but the first few weeks will be a little rough.

I'm glad your baby shower is coming along! Hopefully your MIL doesn't give you too much grief about things. I can commiserate. My MIL isn't going to know when the baby is coming, only when he's already here, because she showed up to the hospital last time when she was specifically told to stay home. Her reasoning for ignoring our instructions? 

"Oh, I just HAD to see you!" 

'You' being my fiancé, not me - the one who was actually in labor. The man who was sitting next to me watching TV and stuffing his face. Luckily he's amazing and he promptly sent her home.

So yeah...she doesn't get the privilege of knowing when I'm in labor this time. Or if it comes to a C-section (we find out on Tuesday), she won't know the date. Lol fun times.


----------



## homegrown21

hellojello25 said:


> homegrown21 said:
> 
> 
> Everything has gone well with me so far, almost 33 weeks and already dreading the heat of August to come. Baby shower is coming along nicely, having difficulties with my MIL, oh joy! But trying to bypass her and get the rest of everything finished up. Physically and mentally I'm ready for labor, emotionally I'm still trying to process everything and the fact that we're adding another child into our family. For some reason it just hasn't hit me yet! With our first I felt ready, but not so much this time around and that's been making me feel guilty. Has anyone felt like that before?
> 
> It hasn't hit me yet either. We only have the car seat and the double stroller so far, but this weekend we're pulling all the baby stuff out of storage and buying the rest of the things that we need. I think once all that stuff is set up in the house, it'll feel more real to me. Also, the fact that I'm constantly chasing around my toddler is keeping my focus off the fact that we're about to add a baby to the family. I haven't even packed a hospital bag yet...probably should do that relatively soon lol.
> 
> I definitely felt more prepared stuff wise with DS1, but I feel more mentally prepared for the newborn part this time around. Like, I already know what I'm doing (for the most part) and it's only been 2 years since I did it all before. I'm more worried about how my toddler will handle having a new baby. I think he'll be fine, but the first few weeks will be a little rough.
> 
> I'm glad your baby shower is coming along! Hopefully your MIL doesn't give you too much grief about things. I can commiserate. My MIL isn't going to know when the baby is coming, only when he's already here, because she showed up to the hospital last time when she was specifically told to stay home. Her reasoning for ignoring our instructions?
> 
> "Oh, I just HAD to see you!"
> 
> 'You' being my fiancé, not me - the one who was actually in labor. The man who was sitting next to me watching TV and stuffing his face. Luckily he's amazing and he promptly sent her home.
> 
> So yeah...she doesn't get the privilege of knowing when I'm in labor this time. Or if it comes to a C-section (we find out on Tuesday), she won't know the date. Lol fun times.Click to expand...

Our MIL's would probably be BFF's lol!! I really am grateful for what she's done for us, but it's like the saying of "give them an inch and they'll take a mile" was written for her. I included her for centerpieces and we got everything finished and bought for this past weekend. But what did she do...went out yesterday and bought more stuff to add to it and ruined the look :nope: Now I'm feeling obligated to accept these additions that I don't like because she went out and spent more money on something I didn't ask her to do. It goes on, but when I think about it, it just makes me frustrated!!


----------



## MKaykes

Hope your MILs follow your wishes and don't overstep too much! I'm a little jealous when I hear of some MIL woes. DH's mom passed away a little over 6 months before our wedding so it isn't something I have the opportunity to deal with. I've gotten more emotional about it with the baby coming, that they'll never know her and she'll not be here to see her youngest son become a father. 

Homegrown is the shower this weekend? (Sorry if you've mentioned the date) I hope all goes smooth!

We may end up welcoming our little guy early. 36 weeks now, had my appt today and BP was high and after the recheck they sent me over to the hospital for monitoring. I was there for a couple hours. Baby monitored just fine. BP stayed elevated but went down from where it was but since labs were normal, no preeclampsia so I went home. But, sounds like if my BP stays up regardless of labs they'll have me deliver early. If labs had been abnormal today, they would have started an induction today which caused my BP to rise more, lol!


----------



## hellojello25

MKaykes said:


> We may end up welcoming our little guy early. 36 weeks now, had my appt today and BP was high and after the recheck they sent me over to the hospital for monitoring. I was there for a couple hours. Baby monitored just fine. BP stayed elevated but went down from where it was but since labs were normal, no preeclampsia so I went home. But, sounds like if my BP stays up regardless of labs they'll have me deliver early. If labs had been abnormal today, they would have started an induction today which caused my BP to rise more, lol!

Yikes! I hope everything goes smoothly for you! My bp was high at my last appointment, but they didn't seem too concerned about it. I was a little concerned it jumped from 110/70 to 136/76 but I haven't had any other symptoms, so I think I'm alright.

Today's the day! I have an ultrasound scheduled for 1 pm, so we'll see what the baby is weighing and if he's stubborn and decided to stay breech. Then tomorrow they'll decide if they will be scheduling me for a C-section or are going to try to let me go natural. Honestly, I don't care either way. As long as my little guy is happy and healthy, then I'm happy.


----------



## homegrown21

Hi all!! It's been a busy few days, but managed to get through them all. Had my doctor's appointment yesterday and they're sending me to a specialist....again! The baby is measuring quite large already and they want to get an estimated size and weight for birth. He's already at the 91 percentile and want to start monitoring and U/S at each appointment. Plus the option, if I choose, to be induced a week early. But at this point, I've made it this far with no complications, plus if there aren't any medical emergency things occurring, I might as well try to make it to my due date. So I'll update you all after my appointment next week.

Baby shower is still weeks away on August 18th. Delaying the inevitable of talking to my MIL about settings and other things. So found out yesterday, that she's trying to dip her toes in other aspects of the party and provide unwanted opinions on things behind my back. It was brought to my attention, after a few people were getting frustrated that she was trying to take control of something that wasn't hers to be 'in charge' in the first place. Anyone who wanted to help got a project, food, games, decorations, etc. She's driving me insane and stressing me out! Makes me worried about when it's time to go to the hospital and post-delivery, she can be a very invasive person. But I'm taking deep breaths and just hope all goes well I suppose!

MKayes - Good to hear it wasn't preeclampsia! Keep us updated on your moving due date and hoping your blood pressure doesn't go up. The word 'induction' sends mine shooting up too!

HelloJello25 - I hope your little one turns around for you! I wouldn't want to be breeched later in the game.


----------



## hellojello25

Good news! He's turned and was measuring at 7lbs 9 oz, so I believe they're going to let me try to go natural instead of C-section. Not gunna lie, I'm a little disappointed that I have to go though labor again, but as long as the baby is healthy, then I'm happy.

This week has been the week from hell though. On Monday, Fiancé, DS1, and I went to the tire shop to get a new set of tires for fiancé's car. There was water on the black floor and I didn't see it, so of course I slipped and fell right on my butt. The baby was fine (I called my doctor right away), but now my left butt cheek is killing me. Then, Tuesday night (TMI WARNING) I started throwing up and getting diarrhea really badly. The diarrhea continued through yesterday, but the vomiting stopped, so now I'm just trying to hydrate. I had to call the doctor again though because vomiting is one of the things they want me to call about. Luckily they said it was most likely a virus and to just try to stay hydrated. Easier said than done, but the baby is kicking up a storm so I'm not too worried.

Fingers crossed nothing crazy happens today!


----------



## MKaykes

Great news Jello OB the head down position! Still going to be a good size baby, but hopefully manageable for you! Sorry everything else has bee crap this week! Fingers crossed no more trouble!

I'm being seen twice a week now for the BP and labs, Mon labs and BP was good in clinic. I'm still running up to 150s/90s with activity at home but if I'm resting I can keep it in 130s/high 80s. Fingers crossed induction isn't needed!


----------



## hellojello25

Anything happening for anyone yet?

Today is my birthday! I'm working for the day, but my fiancé is cooking a nice dinner for me tonight and then we're going to go out for frozen yogurt afterwards! It would be an even better day if labor started, but I'm pretty much banking on the baby being like his older brother and having to be forced out at 41 weeks :haha: Oh well.


----------



## homegrown21

Nothing happening over here! Still about 6 weeks out. Baby wasn't as active this past weekend, same for this morning too. He'd give a poke here and there, some hiccups, but overall he's been pretty quiet. Sleep has not been my friend, I can't seem to get comfy whatsoever. Every time I roll to my side, it feels like I'm lying on his head or his butt. So my light sleeping status just got even lighter. I have my growth scan Wednesday morning, this will determine whether they want to do further monitoring and tests and whether we decide if we want to get induced a week early. Which we have decided not too, unless it was absolutely necessary.


----------



## MKaykes

A lot happened here! Went in for my biweekly check up Fri and BP was elevated so sent back to labor and delivery again for monitoring. Since I met diagnosis for gestational hypertension and was considered term at 37+1 they recommended induction. DH and I weighed the pros and cons and agreed to get the baby show going! Baby Cullen arrived Sat afternoon after a restless night of labor followed by an epidural in the morning. Only needed cytotec and not even the full prescribed doses. Water broke on it's own Fri afternoon and no pitocin!

He was 6 lb 11 oz (so we were right, had probably have been about 8 lbs full term). Due to his cleft lip and palate he's getting some help in the NICU with eating. We hope he's home soon! I was discharged from care today but as long as they don't need my room I can stay until he's discharged. 

I'm exhausted to a point I didn't know could happen and have 0 time to myself in the day. Hoping we figure this out in the time DH is home (he's planning on 3 weeks).


----------



## hellojello25

MKayes - Congratulations!!! I'm glad he's doing well despite having to be in the NICU for a little while. Fingers crossed you get to bring him home soon! Have you had any more news?

Logan is still holding on tight in there, but I went for my 37 week appointment yesterday and was 1 cm dilated! :happydance: 

I know it doesn't mean much as some women can walk around at 3-4 cm dilated for weeks, but it's further along than I ever got with Alex on my own so it's something lol. My doctor is holding out hope that baby boy will arrive early. I am too, but I don't want to get my hopes up too much. Alex was 10 days late and it's disheartening when that happens. Not to mention that it sucks having to still go to work after your due date.


----------



## homegrown21

Congrats MKayes!!!!

Had my appointment today and my kiddo is measuring in at 6lbs, 14oz! I have to go back for another scan in 3 weeks to determine whether or not they want to let me go natural, induce or do a C-section. His head is at the 95th percentile and his stomach is at the 93rd percentile. It's no cause for concern, but they definitely want to monitor me considering he is measuring at 37 weeks and I'm almost 35. I feel fine, have loads of pressure of course, BH haven't advanced and overall stress wise I'm good, unless you get me next to my MIL...lol, just kidding! 

It's a little scary to think about it all, considering the possibilities and the fact that I don't want to be induced. But I'm on the homestretch now and I just want him to be here already!


----------



## Alligator

Congrats Mkayes!!! Its so exciting. The first week is so hard! Im still not getting a ton of sleep but shes 4 weeks old now and its crazy how fast you adjust to little sleep. each day gets a little easier!


----------



## hellojello25

Still waiting for the little babe to make his appearance. I had a hard time last week with hoping every morning to wake up with contractions. Every morning was difficult when I hadn't gone into labor and it was almost all I could think about. 

I feel much better this week about it. He'll come when he's ready, and I know they'll induce me around 41 weeks, so I don't have THAT much longer. I'm hoping to avoid induction this time around, but if it happens it happens. Either way, he'll be here within the next 3 weeks. That's not so bad!


----------



## homegrown21

Had my doctors appointment yesterday and he doesn't see the need for an induction. Have the rest of my appointments all set up, only 4 more, including one more growth scan! It's so close that I can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel. Starting to feel drained again, my energy is so low that it's killing me to get up and go to work. Last night I only slept for 4 hours, FOUR!! If I could have 10 cups of coffee, believe me, I would have! I am starting to get nervous about the labor and delivery portion of it. I'm so anxious about it all that I just want everything to go smoothly. A bit of a control person, so the fact that I don't or won't have much control of when it happens makes me stressed out a bit. But taking everything day by day, trying to keep my sanity and trying not to let things get me down. Hope all of you are doing well!!


----------



## hellojello25

Homegrown: I know how you feel! I have 0 energy, which really sucks when DS1 wants to go play outside.

Went to my doctor appointment yesterday and they informed me that I do have the option of a C-section. Fiancé and I talked about it last night and we're going to go ahead with the surgery. The doctor said the baby has pretty wide shoulders and there's a good chance that he could get stuck. I'd rather have a bit longer of a recovery time than have anything happen to the baby, so I just called them and let them know. They said they are sending everything to the surgical coordinator and that she will call me with all the information in a little while. They want to schedule it asap since I'm already 39 weeks and they don't want to risk me going into labor.

What really annoys me is that none of the doctors mentioned we had a choice until yesterday! I go to a group of doctors and we rotate which one we see every appointment. Apparently they all just thought one of the others had mentioned it, but no one did until I joked that I wasn't against having a C-section yesterday. The doctor looked at me and said, "Well, you do know you have that option, right?".

Uh, no. I didn't. Then he went into all the reasons why I did have the option and said that he would have recommended a C-section if this was my first baby, but since I had already done it before, it was completely up to me. He said that it really just depends on who you want the risk to lie with - me or the baby. Uh, me! 

So yeah, anyways, just a little rant. Hopefully they can get me in tomorrow! The timing would really be perfect.


----------



## homegrown21

Has everyone had their babies? I feel like I'm the last one! Got about 3 long weeks ahead of me still and I'm trying not to fuss about it, but I'm completely miserable. I finally bought a maternity belt, which I get tomorrow, thank goodness! The front weight is adding so much pressure to my back, pelvic girdle and just about every nook and cranny in between. I literally cannot wait to have my little guy here! 

Doctor said that everything is looking good, I tested positive for the strep B, so that only added a teensy layer of anxiety. Still haven't packed my bag, have most of the essentials of what I want to take with me; just haven't gotten around to doing it yet. It's almost as if subconsciously it's not time just yet. Once I start packing it, it won't be too much longer after that.

Saturday is the ever anticipated baby shower, which was moved to my MIL's house this past weekend, due to the volume of people that ended RSVP'ing and getting invited after DH and I's knowledge. So not only are we hosting this, but we now are putting family up in our house. I'm holding my breath until this weekend is finally over! 

I get my last growth scan on the 28th, I can almost bet that my little guy is going be in the 9lb range. August 1st he measured in at 6lbs 14oz; with a 1/2lb-1lb a week from here on out, I don't foresee him to be any smaller.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## MKaykes

I hope your shower goeswell Homegrown! Sorry that you'll have to play hostess to house guests you weren't anticipating. 

You're brave not packing your bag yet! I think I packed mine between 35 and 36 weeks. I was trying to get everything prepared enough in advance that I wouldn't need it until closer to 40 weeks, but that didn't work for me.

Cullen is still only about 7lbs. Today is his due date. I wonder if he would have reached 8 lbs if he stayed in until full term. I swear he's pooping or spitting up everything he's taking in!


----------



## homegrown21

So baby shower went well, MIL was a little high strung, but I kept my distance and just enjoyed the company of my friends and family; as it should. We actually got a lot more then we had expected. Considering this is our 2nd, we didn't expect the outcome like we did and the support was overwhelming. It made up for the fact that this shower could have been a disaster. 

I have 3, including today, doctor appointments left. It's absolutely crazy to think that hypothetically speaking he could come any day now. I doubt this early, but it's always possible. I just can't wait until my last growth scan to see what I'll be dealing with, weight wise. I'll keep you all posted on that, since I do think I'm the last to give birth...?

MKayes: Did you have your little one? I hope everything went well!! Update us when you can!


----------



## homegrown21

So I'm 2cm as of yesterday, the Nurse Practioner said that I could go any day now. I haven't lost my plug or have had anything change in the nether regions. So hoping that something starts happening soon!


----------



## MKaykes

That's exciting Homegrown! Hopefully baby makes an appearance soon! Glad your shower went well and you got lots of stuff! We were fortunate to get lots too, didn't have to buy much. Really, I think we only bought the stroller and carseat. We've gotten lots of hand me downs and gifts along the way and more keep coming! We have 4 friends having babies between Oct and Jan so I plan to pay it forward! 

I did have my baby and the end of if July, 37w2d. Updated a couple weeks ago. HelloJello was due the same day, hopefully her little guy has arrived safely!


----------



## homegrown21

Woke up with severe nausea and vomiting, bowel movements, but no fever, chills or anything associated with a cold or illness. Read some things that indicates labor could be near, but also food sickness. Either way I am miserable :-(


----------



## MKaykes

Homegrown, I assume your little one has arrived? Hope all is well!

I'm loving my little one, but was not prepared for how hard it would be! I get nothing done with a 1 month old!


----------



## homegrown21

MKaykes said:


> Homegrown, I assume your little one has arrived? Hope all is well!
> 
> I'm loving my little one, but was not prepared for how hard it would be! I get nothing done with a 1 month old!

I did!! Alexander James embarked 2 weeks early on August 27th at 4am! The past month has been a huge whirlwind! He spent a week in the NICU and when we got home it was a lot of sleeping (on his part), feeding and trying to maintain a somewhat clean house; which still hasn't been obtained! Today was my first day back and even though I miss my little guy; it feels good to have adult conversations! I can completely agree with you that nothing gets done with a one month old.


----------

